# Citizenship Ceremony Wait Times Brisbane City Council



## mbdb1412 (Jun 22, 2021)

Hi all, has anyone got any further info/experience regarding timeframes of citizenship approval through to pledge ceremonies within Brisbane City Council. My partner and I were approved in late November/early Dec and have yet to receive an invite to a ceremony. BCC when contacted passed us on to Immigration who advised that 75% of people when being processed through within 7 months. There also looks to be not many ceremonies being held for the rest of the year and obviously a lot of people to get through. Cheers


----------



## BTS (Aug 9, 2021)

mbdb1412 said:


> Hi all, has anyone got any further info/experience regarding timeframes of citizenship approval through to pledge ceremonies within Brisbane City Council. My partner and I were approved in late November/early Dec and have yet to receive an invite to a ceremony. BCC when contacted passed us on to Immigration who advised that 75% of people when being processed through within 7 months. There also looks to be not many ceremonies being held for the rest of the year and obviously a lot of people to get through. Cheers


Hi,

Can you please suggest, if you have received the invite for the ceremony? Also, are you aware bout any option for virtual ceremony?

This information will massively help us.

Regards,


----------



## mbdb1412 (Jun 22, 2021)

BTS said:


> Hi,
> 
> Can you please suggest, if you have received the invite for the ceremony? Also, are you aware bout any option for virtual ceremony?
> 
> ...


we ended up getting invited to the ceremony last week but that got cancelled. We got emails first from Brisbane City Council and then letters which arrived the week before the ceremony. All
Dry last minute and not in line with the 4 week notice. Just waiting on a new date for ceremony now and no mention of going online.


----------



## BTS (Aug 9, 2021)

mbdb1412 said:


> we ended up getting invited to the ceremony last week but that got cancelled. We got emails first from Brisbane City Council and then letters which arrived the week before the ceremony. All
> Dry last minute and not in line with the 4 week notice. Just waiting on a new date for ceremony now and no mention of going online.


Thanks for reply and sorry to hear this. Based on my search for previous cancellations, it might be another 4weeks from now. 😕 
Any clue about virtual ceremonies?


----------



## mbdb1412 (Jun 22, 2021)

Not heard anything


----------



## BTS (Aug 9, 2021)

mbdb1412 said:


> Not heard anything


30th august might be your day.


*Upcoming ceremonies*
A citizenship ceremony will be held on:

Wednesday 14 July 2021
Wednesday 4 August 2021
Monday 30 August 2021
Monday 11 October 2021
Monday 8 November 2021
Monday 29 November 2021.









Citizenship information


Find out what you need to do to become an Australian citizen. Also find information on Council's citizenship ceremonies, held at City Hall.




www.brisbane.qld.gov.au


----------



## mbdb1412 (Jun 22, 2021)

Here’s hoping.


----------



## Kam97 (Aug 13, 2021)

HI All, My citizenship approved on 3rd Nov, But I yet to call for ceremony. What can be the reason? Can anybody suggest me?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Kam97 said:


> HI All, My citizenship approved on 3rd Nov, But I yet to call for ceremony. What can be the reason? Can anybody suggest me?


There is a delay of 5-7 months for ceremonies in almost all councils, but 10 months look excessive 
which is your council ?
Cheers l


----------



## Kam97 (Aug 13, 2021)

NB said:


> There is a delay of 5-7 months for ceremonies in almost all councils, but 10 months look excessive
> which is your council ?
> Cheers l


Brisbane City council


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Kam97 said:


> Brisbane City council


Put in a gentle reminder in the citizenship helpline
You can also submit a FOI requesting for the data of the number of applicants waiting for ceremony in your council with the dates of approval 
Cheers


----------



## JoeP2016 (Aug 22, 2021)

Kam97 said:


> Brisbane City council


Hi there. I also am waiting since November 2020.


----------



## BTS (Aug 9, 2021)

JoeP2016 said:


> Hi there. I also am waiting since November 2020.


Hi JoeP2016,

have you heard from council? It has been a month since you posted this.


----------



## JoeP2016 (Aug 22, 2021)

BTS said:


> Hi JoeP2016,
> 
> have you heard from council? It has been a month since you posted this.


Attended ceremony last Monday. Relieved. 11 month wait is over. Thanks to Almighty


----------



## tungly (Aug 4, 2019)

As end of July, there are more than 9300 people waiting in BCC. In the number shows below, we can see that there are about ~1000 people in their backlog every month, I estimate that at the moment, there are about 12,000 people are waiting for their ceremonies at BCC.









This is more interesting data









As data above, I think that at the end of December 2021, people who got approved from Feb 2021 will be clear. Hope that BCC will start clearing there backlog on Jan 26 2022.

If you guys got approved after Feb 2021, don't give much hope that you will be invited this year.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

tungly said:


> As end of July, there are more than 9300 people waiting in BCC. In the number shows below, we can see that there are about ~1000 people in their backlog every month, I estimate that at the moment, there are about 12,000 people are waiting for their ceremonies at BCC.
> 
> View attachment 100504
> 
> ...


Before Covid, I remember that BCC would hold massive ceremonies on daily basis and clear 4,000 5000 applicants in a few days time
I would not be surprised if they do the same again once the covid threat comes down with increased vaccinations
Cheers


----------



## eliza2021 (Oct 23, 2021)

Hi All,

Does anyone know the email address for the Brisbane citizenship ceremony? My citizenship was approved in February 2021, however, I'm still waiting for the invitation. It's been nearly 9 months but I haven't heard anything.

Thanks


----------



## tungly (Aug 4, 2019)

NB said:


> Before Covid, I remember that BCC would hold massive ceremonies on daily basis and clear 4,000 5000 applicants in a few days time
> I would not be surprised if they do the same again once the covid threat comes down with increased vaccinations
> Cheers


They used to organise ceremonies to clear about 6000 people in one month before so I think their capacity is quite big. However, at the moment, no online ceremonies and practising social distancing, they host about 600 people each normal ceremony according to the public dates on their website.


----------



## hvprashanthsuccess2 (Oct 25, 2021)

eliza2021 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Does anyone know the email address for the Brisbane citizenship ceremony? My citizenship was approved in February 2021, however, I'm still waiting for the invitation. It's been nearly 9 months but I haven't heard anything.
> 
> Thanks


Please let me know when you get the invite for ceremony


eliza2021 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Does anyone know the email address for the Brisbane citizenship ceremony? My citizenship was approved in February 2021, however, I'm still waiting for the invitation. It's been nearly 9 months but I haven't heard anything.
> 
> Thanks


Please let us know when you get the invite [email protected]


----------



## Ash_Kan (Nov 3, 2021)

Thanks for sharing the data. The data is very inconsistent and shows a lack of commitment or planning on BCC's part. Online ceremonies are frugal and efficient alternative in scenarios where covid paranoia is holding up things. They can collate vaccinated applicants and move forward with mass ceremonies. No clue what's holding them up.


----------



## hvprashanthsuccess2 (Oct 25, 2021)

Ash_Kan said:


> Thanks for sharing the data. The data is very inconsistent and shows a lack of commitment or planning on BCC's part. Online ceremonies are frugal and efficient alternative in scenarios where covid paranoia is holding up things. They can collate vaccinated applicants and move forward with mass ceremonies. No clue what's holding them up.


As of now there are 4100 people waiting whose citizenship was approved prior to June 1st


----------



## hvprashanthsuccess2 (Oct 25, 2021)

hvprashanthsuccess2 said:


> Please let me know when you get the invite for ceremony
> 
> Please let us know when you get the invite [email protected]


Have you been called for Nov 29th ceremony thanks


----------



## Sam_Shrey (Nov 8, 2021)

I got approved for citizenship in mid 2021 and waiting to hear from Brisbane City Council about our ceremony. After reading all messages on this discussion, I am guessing we will only be getting our ceremony in next year. Any one know where to contact for getting information?


----------



## AddyF (Nov 9, 2021)

Sam_Shrey said:


> I got approved for citizenship in mid 2021 and waiting to hear from Brisbane City Council about our ceremony. After reading all messages on this discussion, I am guessing we will only be getting our ceremony in next year. Any one know where to contact for getting information?


I got approved 25th Feb 2021 and I'm still waiting. I called home affairs a couple of weeks ago as I suspect I won't have mine this year and they were absolutely useless. Just said to call back in January once I'm closer to the 12 months and to the expiry date of the approval (as the letter says that you have to attend a ceremony within 12 months without mentioning what happened if you can't because you're not invited...).


----------



## AddyF (Nov 9, 2021)

Update for me! I emailed [email protected] and they have responded and told me that they had tentatively allocated me for 26th Jan. Might be worth hitting them up if you've been waiting for a while (aka more than the normal waiting time).


----------



## hvprashanthsuccess2 (Oct 25, 2021)

There are no virtual ceremonies, only if a lockdown happens for more than a month. Then they do it ,they cancelled royal exhibition and Runcorn ceremonies but no virtual ceremonies for them


----------



## AnPol20 (Nov 10, 2021)

Hi Joe, thanks for the update. May I ask you how many weeks in advance have they emailed you about your ceremony day? Seems like there is only last day left for the year and I’m also waiting since last year! How annoying


----------



## hvprashanthsuccess2 (Oct 25, 2021)

AnPol20 said:


> Hi Joe, thanks for the update. May I ask you how many weeks in advance have they emailed you about your ceremony day? Seems like there is only last day left for the year and I’m also waiting since last year! How annoying


Are you waiting from Nov 2020 thanks


----------



## AnPol20 (Nov 10, 2021)

hvprashanthsuccess2 said:


> Are you waiting from Nov 2020 thanks


I was approved on the 1st December 20


----------



## world-citiz (Nov 20, 2021)

AddyF said:


> Update for me! I emailed [email protected] and they have responded and told me that they had tentatively allocated me for 26th Jan. Might be worth hitting them up if you've been waiting for a while (aka more than the normal waiting time).


Interesting. Hope to be included in the previous date as I go overseas and I'm not sure what happens if you're not in the country. Do you still get called emailed?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

world-citiz said:


> Interesting. Hope to be included in the previous date as I go overseas and I'm not sure what happens if you're not in the country. Do you still get called emailed?


I seriously doubt they will risk wasting an invite
Cheers


----------



## hvprashanthsuccess2 (Oct 25, 2021)

world-citiz said:


> Interesting. Hope to be included in the previous date as I go overseas and I'm not sure what happens if you're not in the country. Do you still get called emailed?


When was your citizenship approved?


----------



## hvprashanthsuccess2 (Oct 25, 2021)

AnPol20 said:


> I was approved on the 1st December 20


Did your ceremony happen on Nov 29th?


----------



## KellyOlds (Dec 16, 2021)

My husband and eldest daughter were approved in Feb 2021 and my husband has been told verbally he is on the list for BCC on Australia Day. The two applications were linked but they wouldn’t confirm our daughter is booked for then also. She’s at Uni so we hope it happens as we are paying for her uni fees. I was approved in March of this year, so I don’t expect to hear anything for at least another couple of months. Our youngest daughter had her ceremony in July 2021 and she was approved in November 2020. We all submitted our applications together at the same time.


----------



## miat (Nov 10, 2021)

I found template letter online that looks like ceremonies moving online. I'm nearly at 12 month mark - so wasn't sure what was going to happen. 

Information regarding your citizenship ceremony The Department of Home Affairs has introduced online Australian citizenship ceremonies while COVID-19 safety measure are in place. Citizenship candidates can make the citizenship pledge and become a citizen via a web-based video conference. These ceremonies will be conducted using the video conferencing application Webex. We are sending you this email to ask if you would like to participate in an online ceremony in the coming weeks. 



https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/foi/files/2020/fa-200701377-document-released.PDF


----------



## BTS (Aug 9, 2021)

miat said:


> I found template letter online that looks like ceremonies moving online. I'm nearly at 12 month mark - so wasn't sure what was going to happen.
> 
> Information regarding your citizenship ceremony The Department of Home Affairs has introduced online Australian citizenship ceremonies while COVID-19 safety measure are in place. Citizenship candidates can make the citizenship pledge and become a citizen via a web-based video conference. These ceremonies will be conducted using the video conferencing application Webex. We are sending you this email to ask if you would like to participate in an online ceremony in the coming weeks.
> 
> ...


You need to receive an invite from home affairs6for this right?


----------



## miat (Nov 10, 2021)

BTS said:


> You need to receive an invite from home affairs6for this right?


I believe so - that is a template letter I assume they are sending to people to register for online ceremonies. With the Covid peak hitting QLD late January I can't see a large Australia Day ceremony going ahead. The waiting game continues...


----------



## KellyOlds (Dec 16, 2021)

miat said:


> I believe so - that is a template letter I assume they are sending to people to register for online ceremonies. With the Covid peak hitting QLD late January I can't see a large Australia Day ceremony going ahead. The waiting game continues...


My family received notification 2 weeks ago that the venue had changed to the RNA Showgrounds in Brisbane but no notification yet that this is moving online, but we do expect it to happen. Will post as soon as we hear.


----------



## Ummaks (12 mo ago)

AddyF said:


> Update for me! I emailed [email protected] and they have responded and told me that they had tentatively allocated me for 26th Jan. Might be worth hitting them up if you've been waiting for a while (aka more than the normal waiting time).


Hi AddyF, could you plz tell me what you wrote in your email ? I have been waiting for a while and not sure how I can reach them. Could you please help? Thanks 🙏


----------



## andresjanz (12 mo ago)

hvprashanthsuccess2 said:


> Please let me know when you get the invite for ceremony
> 
> Please let us know when you get the invite [email protected]


Same here, waiting since Feb 2021 and haven't heard a thing......I guess that there isn't much one can do, I see we are not the only ones waiting and waiting and waiting....


----------



## johnE (12 mo ago)

Not looking good, BCC Citizenship Information page has finally been updated yesterday with new ceremony dates, and it certainly looks like there are not many dates to hope for.

From BCC

*Upcoming ceremonies*
A citizenship ceremony will be held on:

Wednesday 26 January 2022
Monday 28 February 2022
Monday 9 May 2022
Monday 30 May 2022
Thursday 14 July 2022
Thursday 28 July 2022
Monday 15 August 2022
Wednesday 14 September 2022
Monday 24 October 2022
Monday 7 November 2022.
And also, Processing times have been updated on the immi Processing Times Page
So, now it says 'From date of approval to ceremony' 8mo (for 75%) and 9mo (90%) when before it was 7months for 75%

I've been approved on 5th Jul 21, and lost hope I will get an invite for February 28 ceremony. Hopefully I will get an invite sometime in April, for any of the two May ceremonies... If not, then I'll be due for a ceremony in July which will be over 12 months since approval. 

Certainly not looking promissing.


----------



## KellyOlds (Dec 16, 2021)

We are attending the one ceremony next week on Australia Day, but that will be nearly 12 months wait time, as we passed our citizenship tests in early February of 2021. We tried emailing them to expedite our daughters ceremony as she hasn't been eligible to receive HECS for university, but never heard anything back either time. Good luck and I hope you don't have to wait as long as us


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

KellyOlds said:


> We are attending the one ceremony next week on Australia Day, but that will be nearly 12 months wait time, as we passed our citizenship tests in early February of 2021. We tried emailing them to expedite our daughters ceremony as she hasn't been eligible to receive HECS for university, but never heard anything back either time. Good luck and I hope you don't have to wait as long as us


It’s a mess and no one is bothered
Cheers


----------



## BTS (Aug 9, 2021)

OMFG !!!!
BCC is an absolute joke!! Most of my mates in Sydney, Mel, Adelaide are all done with their ceremony ages ago!! We can't even get a response on estimated dates.
I wish we could reach out to someone and point this mess..


----------



## BTS (Aug 9, 2021)

johnE said:


> Not looking good, BCC Citizenship Information page has finally been updated yesterday with new ceremony dates, and it certainly looks like there are not many dates to hope for.
> 
> From BCC
> 
> ...


No ceremonies in March-April-May 
This is going to be a disaster for those waiting.....


----------



## BTS (Aug 9, 2021)

Any one from March or April got the 26th Jan invite?


----------



## andreas_w (12 mo ago)

BTS said:


> No ceremonies in March-April-May
> This is going to be a disaster for those waiting.....


I think this says a lot about the incompetency of the BCC "lead" by Adrian Schriner. Obviously, they are not willing to organise ceremonies. I don't think there is any other reason to explain the massive increase in people waiting for ceremonies, although QLD was almost covid-free the entire 2021. We had then thousands of people attending sports events, but they could not organise ceremonies for a few thousand people. I think the Brisbane LNP party is doing everything that new citizens are never voting for them. Adrian Schriner and his team create issues wherever they touch something.


----------



## miat (Nov 10, 2021)

BTS said:


> Any one from March or April got the 26th Jan invite?


My citizenship was approved in early March 2021 and I haven't got an invite for the 26th.


----------



## Gill Sikh (12 mo ago)

eliza2021 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Does anyone know the email address for the Brisbane citizenship ceremony? My citizenship was approved in February 2021, however, I'm still waiting for the invitation. It's been nearly 9 months but I haven't heard anything.
> 
> Thanks


----------



## Gill Sikh (12 mo ago)

I am still waiting for ceremony . Citizen was approved last year in march.


----------



## BTS (Aug 9, 2021)

Might be a bit early to post and not expecting a reply, but can anyone share the approval date who got their ceremony done today (26th Jan)? Also can you please share approx how many people were invited in the ceremony today?


----------



## KellyOlds (Dec 16, 2021)

BTS said:


> Might be a bit early to post and not expecting a reply, but can anyone share the approval date who got their ceremony done today (26th Jan)? Also can you please share approx how many people were invited in the ceremony today?


we received our invitation on 18/12 for todays ceremony.. you get an email and then a posted letter.


----------



## BTS (Aug 9, 2021)

KellyOlds said:


> we received our invitation on 18/12 for todays ceremony.. you get an email and then a posted letter.


Thanks KellyOlds. 

Your approval date please?


----------



## KellyOlds (Dec 16, 2021)

BTS said:


> Thanks KellyOlds.
> 
> Your approval date please?


January 2021


----------



## KellyOlds (Dec 16, 2021)

BTS said:


> Might be a bit early to post and not expecting a reply, but can anyone share the approval date who got their ceremony done today (26th Jan)? Also can you please share approx how many people were invited in the ceremony today?


we asked them and they said approx 800 ppl at todays ceremony


----------



## jen1509 (12 mo ago)

Hi, sorry but just wanna ask if the test is easy to pass? 😬i will take test on feb10.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

jen1509 said:


> Hi, sorry but just wanna ask if the test is easy to pass? 😬i will take test on feb10.


Read the book twice the day before and it should be easy
Cheers


----------



## lucky-michael (12 mo ago)

Gill Sikh said:


> I am still waiting for ceremony . Citizen was approved last year in march.


hi 
have you get the invitation in Feb


----------



## niravs99 (12 mo ago)

I've been waiting as well... approved in March 2021.

I checked with them for what happens next. The helpline person confirmed that my approval usually would not lapse, unless I travelled abroad before ceremony.

Long queue at BCC.


----------



## rambahadur (Feb 16, 2021)

Hi everyone, has anyone got citizenship ceremony invitation letter for 28th feb 2022 for Brisbane city council.


----------



## BTS (Aug 9, 2021)

rambahadur said:


> Hi everyone, has anyone got citizenship ceremony invitation letter for 28th feb 2022 for Brisbane city council.


I was about to ask the same . can someone please share as soon as you get an invite for 28th Feb?


----------



## niravs99 (12 mo ago)

Received today for 28th February... Waiting since mid-March last year.


----------



## etranger80 (11 mo ago)

called DHA today and they got me allocated Ceremony on 1st March 22 at Beenleigh Events Centre.

Appproved : March 21


----------



## BTS (Aug 9, 2021)

etranger80 said:


> called DHA today and they got me allocated Ceremony on 1st March 22 at Beenleigh Events Centre.
> 
> Appproved : March 21


You got me excited for a minute. Unfortunately,(for us) we fall in Brisbane City Council and you are in Loga City Council. Thanks for sharing though.


----------



## lucky-michael (12 mo ago)

What’s your approved date still waiting


----------



## JAV512 (11 mo ago)

Hi All, we approved July last year and reading above conversation, looks we are far away from invite...Not sure if we can change council to attend the ceremony. This become nightmare now, one minute job taking year to happen..


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

JAV512 said:


> Hi All, we approved July last year and reading above conversation, looks we are far away from invite...Not sure if we can change council to attend the ceremony. This become nightmare now, one minute job taking year to happen..


Where will you move to?
The entire country has similar Wait times
Looks like This government is not keen to have too many new citizens voting in the coming federal election
A couple of years back even when the situation was not so bad, the press were screaming over their heads
This time not a murmur from anyone
Cheers


----------



## JAV512 (11 mo ago)

NB said:


> Where will you move to?
> The entire country has similar Wait times
> Looks like This government is not keen to have too many new citizens voting in the coming federal election
> A couple of years back even when the situation was not so bad, the press were screaming over their heads
> ...


other than BCC has less time around Brisbane and I know many of my friends in Perth they getting ceremony within 3-4 month maximum. problem with BCC


----------



## Tin15 (11 mo ago)

Gill Sikh said:


> I am still waiting for ceremony . Citizen was approved last year in march.


Same here


----------



## RahuKetu (11 mo ago)

I got approved in Dec 2021. So I guess I have to join the long cue. Are people are to travel out of the country while waiting for the ceremony?


----------



## chlysmd (11 mo ago)

I was approved on May 5th, 2021, still didn't get anything now.
Looks like we can't do anything but wait...


----------



## smartclick.lalit (Apr 4, 2011)

etranger80 said:


> called DHA today and they got me allocated Ceremony on 1st March 22 at Beenleigh Events Centre.
> 
> Appproved : March 21


Congrats Mate. Did you gave any specific reason to get an early ceremony date?
when was your application was approved?

Thanks


----------



## 1733258 (Nov 17, 2019)

Just applied yesterday, BCC. How long generally did it take people from the time they submitted their application to when they were invited to take the test? I have a few friends here who heard back in 4 months (they also just applied) but wasn't sure if that was a BCC thing or if that was a DOHA thing.


----------



## ajury (11 mo ago)

Hi all, just thought I would share. I sat the test 17/04/21, citizenship application approved 19/04/21 and still no invitation. In the BCC LGA. I've sent two emails to ceremony.qld and a complaint via the web form on the DHA website, none of which have I received a reply for.


----------



## Sarah4321 (11 mo ago)

Does anyone know if the BCC ceremony scheduled for 28 February 2022 go ahead online or was it cancelled?


----------



## Sarah4321 (11 mo ago)

niravs99 said:


> Received today for 28th February... Waiting since mid-March last year.


Hi, did the ceremony on 28 February go ahead or was it cancelled? Thank you.


----------



## JuneHeng (11 mo ago)

markdaniels said:


> Just applied yesterday, BCC. How long generally did it take people from the time they submitted their application to when they were invited to take the test? I have a few friends here who heard back in 4 months (they also just applied) but wasn't sure if that was a BCC thing or if that was a DOHA thing.


I will say it really depends. For me, it only took 2 months from my submission to the interview. But after the approval, no one knows how long it will take. Two of my friends has been waiting for 1 year +. I am kinda not even looking forward as my waiting time is just 4 months now.


----------



## JuneHeng (11 mo ago)

niravs99 said:


> Received today for 28th February... Waiting since mid-March last year.


Have you made it on 28th?


----------



## RahuKetu (11 mo ago)

No sure if anyone has already seen this but this the cue of people waiting. I have attached links below.

_1. As at 4 February 2022, there were 8,249 people whose application for Australian citizenship
by conferral had been approved and who were waiting to attend an Australian citizenship
ceremony at Brisbane City Council (QLD)._









number of citizenship applications approved in March 2021, but have not been invited yet to ceremony Jan 2022 - a Freedom of Information request to Department of Home Affairs


I'd like to know the number of people who got their citizenship application approved in March 2021, but who have not been invited yet to their citizenship ceremony at Brisbane City Council as of January 2022. Best, Paula




www.righttoknow.org.au










fa22 01 00855 document response.pdf







www.righttoknow.org.au


----------



## JuneHeng (11 mo ago)

RahuKetu said:


> No sure if anyone has already seen this but this the cue of people waiting. I have attached links below.
> 
> _1. As at 4 February 2022, there were 8,249 people whose application for Australian citizenship
> by conferral had been approved and who were waiting to attend an Australian citizenship
> ...


Thank you for the new update. It is good to know the number waiting on the list.
Hope you can be issued ASAP


----------



## JAV512 (11 mo ago)

Looks BCC is far behind compared to other councils and no one bother. Its hardly take few minutes to hand this document but people waiting for more than year and till no indication when we well get invite. quite frustrating..... Why they introduce virtual ceremony?


----------



## 1780826 (10 mo ago)

A friend of mine got her citizenship interview approved a month after me, and was invited for citizenship ceremony on 26 January 2022. I am still waiting (it’s now almost a year for me). I called home affairs several times but got no clear response. I am so worried, because it doesn’t make sense that she got invited and I am still waiting although I got approve a month earlier with same council area


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Aprilqueen said:


> A friend of mine got her citizenship interview approved a month after me, and was invited for citizenship ceremony on 26 January 2022. I am still waiting (it’s now almost a year for me). I called home affairs several times but got no clear response. I am so worried, because it doesn’t make sense that she got invited and I am still waiting although I got approve a month earlier with same council area


There is nothing you can do
It’s a mess
They don’t follow any rules or seniority 
It’s just arbitrary 
Cheers


----------



## JAV512 (11 mo ago)

Aprilqueen said:


> A friend of mine got her citizenship interview approved a month after me, and was invited for citizenship ceremony on 26 January 2022. I am still waiting (it’s now almost a year for me). I called home affairs several times but got no clear response. I am so worried, because it doesn’t make sense that she got invited and I am still waiting although I got approve a month earlier with same council area


In which council she was?


----------



## sri2107 (Jul 24, 2015)

Applied Nov 2020(BCC). Got approval Mar 2021. Still waiting for ceremony. Email ql.ceremony. No reply from them. Not sure whats happening. Because of this delay couldn't plan travel. what a mess.


----------



## chlysmd (11 mo ago)

sri2107 said:


> Applied Nov 2020(BCC). Got approval Mar 2021. Still waiting for ceremony. Email ql.ceremony. No reply from them. Not sure whats happening. Because of this delay couldn't plan travel. what a mess.


Sorry to hear that mate. Same thing happens to me. Looks like BCC is not interested in bringing more citizens on board to participate in the upcoming vote.


----------



## sri2107 (Jul 24, 2015)

chlysmd said:


> Sorry to hear that mate. Same thing happens to me. Looks like BCC is not interested in bringing more citizens on board to participate in the upcoming vote.


Approval expires with in 12 months as said in approval letter . In my case next week. Not sure whats happening


----------



## chlysmd (11 mo ago)

sri2107 said:


> Approval expires with in 12 months as said in approval letter . In my case next week. Not sure whats happening


That's worrisome, but I think human affairs is unlikely to cancel the approval on the ground of council's incapability. Thousands of people are waiting right now.


----------



## sri2107 (Jul 24, 2015)

ajury said:


> DHA


What is DHA website ? Can you share the link please


----------



## jac1718 (10 mo ago)

Hey guys, I've been following this thread for quite some time now, just letting you know the 28th Feb Ceremony got cancelled due to the floods in Brisbane that day and we were advised that we will be moved to the next ceremonies which is May 9. This will be impacting all of the upcoming ceremonies for sure as thousands of us will be waiting even further due to this postponements. It's been a year now since we were approved (march 2021). We haven't yet received any update regarding our invitation for the next ceremony.


----------



## JAV512 (11 mo ago)

sri2107 said:


> Applied Nov 2020(BCC). Got approval Mar 2021. Still waiting for ceremony. Email ql.ceremony. No reply from them. Not sure whats happening. Because of this delay couldn't plan travel. what a mess.


I sent email on same email as well but no respond. First two years Borders were closed and now due to not clarity on ceremony we cant make any plan of travelling on safer side....Many of my friends go approval in Perth and had ceremony in next couple of months. Its 10mint job to handover one paper, If BCC is not able to arrange then they can offer online/virtual ceremony.


----------



## miat (Nov 10, 2021)

Applied November 2020, Approved March 2021. Just got an invite today for ceremony on 10 April at Curlew Park, Sandgate. There were no ceremonies in April I thought, but thankful to finally have a date. Here's hoping it doesn't get cancelled or postponed given its outdoors.

Just noticed the invite is from Home Affairs not BCC. Wonder if Home Affairs have had to step in because of the delays with BCC?


----------



## sri2107 (Jul 24, 2015)

miat said:


> Applied November 2020, Approved March 2021. Just got an invite today for ceremony on 10 April at Curlew Park, Sandgate. There were no ceremonies in April I thought, but thankful to finally have a date. Here's hoping it doesn't get cancelled or postponed given its outdoors.
> 
> Just noticed the invite is from Home Affairs not BCC. Wonder if Home Affairs have had to step in because of the delays with BCC?


Quick question. Do they send only email for ceremony or we also get communication in Immi Account ?. Just somehow having a weird feeling that I deleted Junk emails


----------



## miat (Nov 10, 2021)

sri2107 said:


> Quick question. Do they send only email for ceremony or we also get communication in Immi Account ?. Just somehow having a weird feeling that I deleted Junk emails


It was received via email - it is not in my Immi account. The email it comes from is [email protected] if that helps.


----------



## sri2107 (Jul 24, 2015)

miat said:


> It was received via email - it is not in my Immi account. The email it comes from is [email protected] if that helps.


That helps. Any idea what if we mis the e mail?


----------



## Arumugamg (Mar 24, 2016)

jac1718 said:


> Hey guys, I've been following this thread for quite some time now, just letting you know the 28th Feb Ceremony got cancelled due to the floods in Brisbane that day and we were advised that we will be moved to the next ceremonies which is May 9. This will be impacting all of the upcoming ceremonies for sure as thousands of us will be waiting even further due to this postponements. It's been a year now since we were approved (march 2021). We haven't yet received any update regarding our invitation for the next ceremony.


Hi

My Citizenship Application date was 30 November 2020 and approval date was 22 March 2021 

I still did not receive Citizenship Ceremony Invite from Brisbane City Council (It's been more than 12 months now from approval date)

Shall you please advise me what was your application date and approval date?

Moreover Shall you please share Brisbane City Council Citizenship department contact details? So that I can chase with them

Looking forward your reply


----------



## Arumugamg (Mar 24, 2016)

sri2107 said:


> Quick question. Do they send only email for ceremony or we also get communication in Immi Account ?. Just somehow having a weird feeling that I deleted Junk emails


Hi 

My Citizenship Application date was 30 November 2020 and approval date was 22 March 2021 

I still did not receive Citizenship Ceremony Invite from Brisbane City Council (It's been more than 12 months now from approval date)

Shall you please share me your mobile number I need some information from you (Please msg me your number privately)

Looking forward your reply


----------



## sri2107 (Jul 24, 2015)

Arumugamg said:


> Hi
> 
> My Citizenship Application date was 30 November 2020 and approval date was 22 March 2021
> 
> ...


 Not sure what is Brisbane city council citizenship contact details. My time lines are same as you. Application Nov 2020, Approved March 2021. No update till date. I sometimes doubt - did I delete my Junk mail. But when I see someone mention similar thing I laugh . Hope there is good reason for all this delay and uncertainties.


----------



## JAV512 (11 mo ago)

sri2107 said:


> Not sure what is Brisbane city council citizenship contact details. My time lines are same as you. Application Nov 2020, Approved March 2021. No update till date. I sometimes doubt - did I delete my Junk mail. But when I see someone mention similar thing I laugh . Hope there is good reason for all this delay and uncertainties.


If Citizen application process taking long time that make sense but ceremony taking more than a year, unable to understand wisdome behind. We are approved since July 2021 & after reading above email that people still waiting from March 2021, I dont expect any invite in May ceremonies. No ceremony in June. Anyone know that same situations in other councils like Logan/Ipswich/Redland etc? Hardly 5mint
Job to handover a document but cant do anything except patience


----------



## JK684 (Apr 2, 2015)

Looks like lot of people waiting in Brisbane City Council for ceremony

_As at 25 February 2022, there were 2,054 people whose application for Australian citizenship by conferral 
had been approved before 1 June 2021 and who were waiting to attend an Australian citizenship ceremony 
at Brisbane City Council (QLD). _






FA22 02 00558 Document response.pdf







www.righttoknow.org.au













Number of people whose citizenship approved in MAY 2021 or before waiting for ceremonies in Brisbane City Council - a Freedom of Information request to Department of Home Affairs


Number of people whose citizenship approved in MAY 2021 or before waiting for ceremonies in Brisbane City Council till date. Yours faithfully, shahzad khero




www.righttoknow.org.au


----------



## johnE (12 mo ago)

I was approved July 5 last year, not expecting an invite for May 9 ceremony simply because the Feb ceremony got cancelled due to flood, so I can only guess all the people who were invited for Feb, would be transferred to the next one which is May9. There is very slim chance for me to get the invite for the May30, but seeing all you guys here waiting over a year, I can see myself getting invite for July, if not later. 

We can only wait, BCC is a mess


----------



## JAV512 (11 mo ago)

johnE said:


> I was approved July 5 last year, not expecting an invite for May 9 ceremony simply because the Feb ceremony got cancelled due to flood, so I can only guess all the people who were invited for Feb, would be transferred to the next one which is May9. There is very slim chance for me to get the invite for the May30, but seeing all you guys here waiting over a year, I can see myself getting invite for July, if not later.
> 
> We can only wait, BCC is a mess


BCC say that we are not responsible for ceremony as its totally Home affairs matter, we only provide venue to have this event. Why Home affairs not taking this action and have ceremony somewhere else.


----------



## Dsdr (9 mo ago)

Well! Looks like we'll be waiting forever. Mine was approved June 2021. If at some point I get an invitation I'll let you know. Also, if someone else gets an invitation please told us, at least we have hope.


----------



## JAV512 (11 mo ago)

Looks people waiting about 1year now and home affairs does not give any detail when they will have....


----------



## chlysmd (11 mo ago)

The federal election is just in the air. Not sure if we can participate in it on time.
I have been waiting for 11m+ now. Finger crossed.


----------



## JAV512 (11 mo ago)

chlysmd said:


> The federal election is just in the air. Not sure if we can participate in it on time.
> I have been waiting for 11m+ now. Finger crossed.


You haven't received invite for May ceremony?


----------



## JK684 (Apr 2, 2015)

chlysmd said:


> The federal election is just in the air. Not sure if we can participate in it on time.
> I have been waiting for 11m+ now. Finger crossed.


If your ceremony is before the election date, then you are eligible to vote. Just follow the instructions in the below link.

_There are special arrangements in place for people who will become Australian citizens after the announcement of the federal election which allows them to become provisional electors. _









AEC redirection page







www.aec.gov.au


----------



## Arumugamg (Mar 24, 2016)

johnE said:


> I was approved July 5 last year, not expecting an invite for May 9 ceremony simply because the Feb ceremony got cancelled due to flood, so I can only guess all the people who were invited for Feb, would be transferred to the next one which is May9. There is very slim chance for me to get the invite for the May30, but seeing all you guys here waiting over a year, I can see myself getting invite for July, if not later.
> 
> We can only wait, BCC is a mess


Hi John

Shall you please advise how do you know Feb ceremony was cancelled? Do you have any evidence?


----------



## Arumugamg (Mar 24, 2016)

miat said:


> Applied November 2020, Approved March 2021. Just got an invite today for ceremony on 10 April at Curlew Park, Sandgate. There were no ceremonies in April I thought, but thankful to finally have a date. Here's hoping it doesn't get cancelled or postponed given its outdoors.
> 
> Just noticed the invite is from Home Affairs not BCC. Wonder if Home Affairs have had to step in because of the delays with BCC?


Hi 

Shall you please confirm your citizenship application date and approval date?

There are no dates in Brisbane City Council for citizenship ceremonies on 10 Apr 2022? May I know where is your ceremony?


----------



## chlysmd (11 mo ago)

JAV512 said:


> You haven't received invite for May ceremony?


Not yet. No idea what bcc has been doing.


----------



## DORA3966 (9 mo ago)

Arumugamg said:


> Hi
> 
> My Citizenship Application date was 30 November 2020 and approval date was 22 March 2021
> 
> ...


My approval date was the end of March 2021 and have not received the invitaiton for ceromony, could you be kind to inform me when you receives the invitation and I will inform you my ceromony date if I receive the invitation,thank you.


----------



## CamUpp (9 mo ago)

I was approved in May 2021, no news so far and I've called Home Affairs to get any update without success. I was hoping to be able to do the ceremony within the year but right now it doesn't sound likely. They couldn't answer if they will hold people to the 1 year deadline considering that it is them being late with invites so I'm hoping we won't have the approvals cancelled as a result of this. It's a bit of a mess to be honest.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

CamUpp said:


> I was approved in May 2021, no news so far and I've called Home Affairs to get any update without success. I was hoping to be able to do the ceremony within the year but right now it doesn't sound likely. They couldn't answer if they will hold people to the 1 year deadline considering that it is them being late with invites so I'm hoping we won't have the approvals cancelled as a result of this. It's a bit of a mess to be honest.


It’s not a bit of mess..it’s a huge mess
Quite a few ministers will be visiting each constituency 
It would be a good idea to request them to clean the mess
Cheers


----------



## Arumugamg (Mar 24, 2016)

DORA3966 said:


> My approval date was the end of March 2021 and have not received the invitaiton for ceromony, could you be kind to inform me when you receives the invitation and I will inform you my ceromony date if I receive the invitation,thank you.


Sure


----------



## DORA3966 (9 mo ago)

Arumugamg said:


> Sure


Many thanks


----------



## Brissie (9 mo ago)

Arumugamg said:


> Sure


Mine was approved in Apr 2021 still didn't hear anything...any idea ppl from Jan/Feb 2021 batch got the invitation?


----------



## JAV512 (11 mo ago)

Brissie said:


> Mine was approved in Apr 2021 still didn't hear anything...any idea ppl from Jan/Feb 2021 batch got the invitation?


Then you should contact to home Affairs & see what they response


----------



## ajury (11 mo ago)

Brissie said:


> Mine was approved in Apr 2021 still didn't hear anything...any idea ppl from Jan/Feb 2021 batch got the invitation?


I was also April 2021 and still nothing. I did receive a response after writing to Alex Hawke's office telling me to sit tight basically. Called BCC, said they don't organise anything and that DHA does it all for them. Called DHA many times and also get told to just keep waiting.


----------



## JAV512 (11 mo ago)

I was approved in July 2021, looks I have to wait for long. BCC has made life miserable, after two years borders opening now this ceremony created another Chaos and cant plan any sort of travel plan.


----------



## JAV512 (11 mo ago)

Brissie said:


> Mine was approved in Apr 2021 still didn't hear anything...any idea ppl from Jan/Feb 2021 batch got the invitation?


Any Idea how BCC send invite either Letter or email or both?


----------



## Brissie (9 mo ago)

JAV512 said:


> er Letter or email or both?


both


----------



## Sarah Kulthum (9 mo ago)

The wait times are ridiculous! They keep increasing… any means of contacting and lodging a complaint? 
Lodged application: 06 April 2020
citizenship Interview : 05 May 2021
Approval: 16th June 2021
Ceremony- ??? For Brisbane ceremony


----------



## JAV512 (11 mo ago)

Approved July 2021 and no sign of ceremony in near term...Frustrating and Frustrating.....


----------



## Brissie (9 mo ago)

Sarah Kulthum said:


> The wait times are ridiculous! They keep increasing… any means of contacting and lodging a complaint?
> Lodged application: 06 April 2020
> citizenship Interview : 05 May 2021
> Approval: 16th June 2021
> Ceremony- ??? For Brisbane ceremony


Our approval was in April 2021 and still didn't hear anything back. I have written emails to Home Affairs and called them (though still no luck with a waiting time of more than an hour). When we speak to BCCc, they say we just organise and have no authority on who is attending. 
No idea what else needs to be done


----------



## JAV512 (11 mo ago)

miat said:


> Applied November 2020, Approved March 2021. Just got an invite today for ceremony on 10 April at Curlew Park, Sandgate. There were no ceremonies in April I thought, but thankful to finally have a date. Here's hoping it doesn't get cancelled or postponed given its outdoors.
> 
> Just noticed the invite is from Home Affairs not BCC. Wonder if Home Affairs have had to step in because of the delays with BCC?


Hi Mate, your ceremony done and it was like a big number on that day?


----------



## amir_brisbane (9 mo ago)

Sarah Kulthum said:


> The wait times are ridiculous! They keep increasing… any means of contacting and lodging a complaint?
> Lodged application: 06 April 2020
> citizenship Interview : 05 May 2021
> Approval: 16th June 2021
> Ceremony- ??? For Brisbane ceremony


Same here! Approved in June last year and no sign of ceremony. But a mate of mine got approval in November 2021 and attended a ceremony in Feb 2022.


----------



## tungly (Aug 4, 2019)

amir_brisbane said:


> Same here! Approved in June last year and no sign of ceremony. But a mate of mine got approval in November 2021 and attended a ceremony in Feb 2022.


I found that Brisbane City Council invites to ceremony differently from suburbs to suburbs.
What's your mate's suburb and your suburb?


----------



## JAV512 (11 mo ago)

amir_brisbane said:


> Same here! Approved in June last year and no sign of ceremony. But a mate of mine got approval in November 2021 and attended a ceremony in Feb 2022.


Very interesting that he approved in Nov and had in February. Same council? might be he approved in 2020


----------



## tungly (Aug 4, 2019)

JAV512 said:


> Very interesting that he approved in Nov and had in February. Same council? might be he approved in 2020


That would be the reason.

DHA invites based from the following priority
1. Application date
2. Approved date

If you got approved on the same day with the other but they submitted before you. They will be priority.


----------



## JAV512 (11 mo ago)

tungly said:


> That would be the reason.
> 
> DHA invites based from the following priority
> 1. Application date
> ...


Ah, that's new information but its only valid if council is overloaded like BCC otherwise that priority will not come to play. my few friends in Perth, whole process wrapped up in 3-4 months.


----------



## mothgirl (9 mo ago)

Adding my full timeline here for completeness. Brisbane City Council

Lodged visa application: 25 June 2018
Request my for medical / police checks: 8 November 2019
Completed my medical: 19 November 2019
Submitted my police check: 19 November 2019
Request for sponsor's police check (old one expired): 4 February 2020
Submitted sponsor's police check: 19 February 2020
820 & 801 granted: 17 March 2020
Lodged citizenship application: 17 March 2021
Interview and Test: 21 June 2021
Approval: 30 July 2022
Ceremony: Still waiting

I called Home Affairs and they can't provide any useful information. I feel like ceremonies are being put off until after the election to be honest. There really ought to be better transparency with this overall process. All the best to everyone.


----------



## ajury (11 mo ago)

mothgirl said:


> Adding my full timeline here for completeness. Brisbane City Council
> 
> Lodged visa application: 25 June 2018
> Request my for medical / police checks: 8 November 2019
> ...


Nothing on the Brisbane City Council website seems to suggest they aren't going ahead with the ceremonies on the dates shown. I'd say they're still going ahead, albeit in very small numbers and with an enormous backlog to get through. I was approved 19th April 2021, was really hoping for an invite for 9th of May but that seems highly unlikely and the 30th isn't looking promising to get an invite to either.


----------



## mothgirl (9 mo ago)

ajury said:


> Nothing on the Brisbane City Council website seems to suggest they aren't going ahead with the ceremonies on the dates shown. I'd say they're still going ahead, albeit in very small numbers and with an enormous backlog to get through. I was approved 19th April 2021, was really hoping for an invite for 9th of May but that seems highly unlikely and the 30th isn't looking promising to get an invite to either.


My comment probably wasn't very clear. I don't think they've cancelled them, so much as reduced the amount of them leading up to the election. Perhaps that's a coincidence though? I don't understand why BCC never had March or April ceremonies scheduled. Would love to know how many people are attending the ceremonies at the moment.


----------



## ajury (11 mo ago)

mothgirl said:


> My comment probably wasn't very clear. I don't think they've cancelled them, so much as reduced the amount of them leading up to the election. Perhaps that's a coincidence though? I don't understand why BCC never had March or April ceremonies scheduled. Would love to know how many people are attending the ceremonies at the moment.


I see what you mean, though the dates were posted since early January and the election was only announced a couple of weeks ago so probably a coincidence. Someone else commented on here the Feb ceremony was cancelled due to the floods so who knows how many candidates missed out and had to be rescheduled. I'd also be interested to know, people on other forums have submitted Freedom of Information Act requests to get such information but I don't have the time or energy to keep sinking into this saga!


----------



## mothgirl (9 mo ago)

ajury said:


> I see what you mean, though the dates were posted since early January and the election was only announced a couple of weeks ago so probably a coincidence. Someone else commented on here the Feb ceremony was cancelled due to the floods so who knows how many candidates missed out and had to be rescheduled. I'd also be interested to know, people on other forums have submitted Freedom of Information Act requests to get such information but I don't have the time or energy to keep sinking into this saga!


I've seen those requests and it looks like a lot of them get knocked back now with Home Affairs saying the scope of information requested is too large, asking people to pay a fee. I agree, I'm just apathetic now really! Hopefully my info helps someone else.


----------



## amir_brisbane (9 mo ago)

tungly said:


> I found that Brisbane City Council invites to ceremony differently from suburbs to suburbs.
> What's your mate's suburb and your suburb?


He's not in Brisbane actually. He's in Robina so got invited by GCCC.


----------



## amir_brisbane (9 mo ago)

JAV512 said:


> Very interesting that he approved in Nov and had in February. Same council? might be he approved in 2020


No he got approved in Nov 2021 but he resides in Robina so a different council. My bad.


----------



## JAV512 (11 mo ago)

amir_brisbane said:


> No he got approved in Nov 2021 but he resides in Robian so a different council. My bad.


Thanks Dear for your update. BCC is beyond imagination


----------



## romio25 (Jun 27, 2015)

Hi all,
I would like to ask a quick question please.
I have a congenital medical condition that makes me extremely vulnerable to Corona and other respiratory viruses. So, my doctor advised me to never attend any large gatherings whenever possible.
so, I would like to try requesting an online ceremony (my location is Brisbane city council).
Can someone let me know if this is possible? And what is the procedure to ask for this request?
Thank you.


----------



## rc12 (11 mo ago)

Brissie said:


> When we speak to BCCc, they say we just organise and have no authority on who is attending.


That's technically true but what they didn't say was they could organise more and/or bigger ceremonies to clear the backlog. Blacktown council did that and Parramatta council is about to do that next week.

I suggest writing to your councillors and lord mayor about this, citing the examples of Blacktown and Parra.


----------



## Arumugamg (Mar 24, 2016)

Hi All
My timelines are as follows
Application Date 30 November 2020
Approval Date 22 March 2021
Finally received Citizenship Ceremony invite from Brisbane City Council for 30 May 2022
I received email from Council however in my Immiaccount there is no correspondence recorded
Usually all communications from home affairs recorded in immiaccount but the ceremony invite email came from Brisbane City Council I believe it is the same case for others also?
Shall any of you clarify this matter please?


----------



## Brissie (9 mo ago)

Arumugamg said:


> Hi All
> My timelines are as follows
> Application Date 30 November 2020
> Approval Date 22 March 2021
> ...


If it is from the Council, I think it will take sometime for immiaccount record to be updated. It implies that they have reached the month of March. Has anyone else from the month of March received the invite?


----------



## DORA3966 (9 mo ago)

Arumugamg said:


> Hi All
> My timelines are as follows
> Application Date 30 November 2020
> Approval Date 22 March 2021
> ...


thank you for the information, check the email and happy to find that the invitation letter ,the timeline is same as you approved in the end of March,2021


----------



## amir_brisbane (9 mo ago)

Hi All

Do you think submitting an ePetition with BCC asking for 'online' and 'bigger' would work? If yes, I'm happy to submit one.








Petitions


Petitions allow the community to bring matters of concern to Council's attention. Find out more.




www.epetitions.brisbane.qld.gov.au


----------



## tungly (Aug 4, 2019)

amir_brisbane said:


> Hi All
> 
> Do you think submitting an ePetition with BCC asking for 'online' and 'bigger' would work? If yes, I'm happy to submit one.
> 
> ...


Online ceremony will be hosted by DHA.

So if you want to submit an epetition, that would be worth to focus on a larger number of 600 candidates attend each citizenship ceremony.


----------



## ASH81 (9 mo ago)

Hi everyone, i am following this page for a while. Just want to inform you that we just got invitation for citizenship ceremony for June 2nd, 2022. Our case was approved on April 15, 2021.
Thanks


----------



## Brissie (9 mo ago)

Quick update from my end...
I just received the email from BCC for the citizenship ceremony.
Our approval was middle of April 2021.
The strange thing though is the ceremony date. It is 2nd June 2022 and it is not on BCC's upcoming ceremonies.
Anyways for others, BCC has reached April approvals.


----------



## Reen_O (8 mo ago)

Hi, I’ve been following this forum for quite sometime now. I thought I’d share.. we have finally received the ceremony invitation also on 2nd June (not in the list of ceremonies from BCC). We have received our approval on 3rd June 2021.


----------



## tungly (Aug 4, 2019)

Reen_O said:


> Hi, I’ve been following this forum for quite sometime now. I thought I’d share.. we have finally received the ceremony invitation also on 2nd June (not in the list of ceremonies from BCC). We have received our approval on 3rd June 2021.


That's from the Lord Mayor - not BCC so that BCC doesn't have any information about.

The only thing I wonder is that how many guests we are allowed to bring to the ceremony...


----------



## JAV512 (11 mo ago)

Reen_O said:


> Hi, I’ve been following this forum for quite sometime now. I thought I’d share.. we have finally received the ceremony invitation also on 2nd June (not in the list of ceremonies from BCC). We have received our approval on 3rd June 2021.


You received email from BCC or home affair and where Ceremony location is? what was your application date?


----------



## JAV512 (11 mo ago)

Brissie said:


> Quick update from my end...
> I just received the email from BCC for the citizenship ceremony.
> Our approval was middle of April 2021.
> The strange thing though is the ceremony date. It is 2nd June 2022 and it is not on BCC's upcoming ceremonies.
> Anyways for others, BCC has reached April approvals.


So apparently it looks they sending email or not letters


----------



## JAV512 (11 mo ago)

My approval is 23rd of July and already planned my overseas trip from 15June to 26 July. Based on sudden invite just worry that should not get email in between dates.


----------



## Reen_O (8 mo ago)

JAV512 said:


> You received email from BCC or home affair and where Ceremony location is? what was your application date?


Email invite is from the Lord Mayor.


----------



## chlysmd (11 mo ago)

Received the 2nd June invite too. Looks BCC is clearing up the backlogs. The only thing they didn't mention is the number of guests I can bring.
Can anyone share that piece of information please?


----------



## Arumugamg (Mar 24, 2016)

Brissie said:


> If it is from the Council, I think it will take sometime for immiaccount record to be updated. It implies that they have reached the month of March. Has anyone else from the month of March received the invite?


Hi Brissie

Congrats is your email recorded in your Immiaccount? My email is not recorded in my immiaccount

Moreover there is no information about number of guests can attend along with us?


----------



## lucky-michael (12 mo ago)

Hi guys 
My approved date is 20 May 
I just received the invitation on 2 June 
Cheers


----------



## Arumugamg (Mar 24, 2016)

Hi All
I received ceremony invite email from Lord Mayor to attend on 30th May 2022 with Brisbane City Council
However there is no information about number of Guests can attend ceremony? Shall any of you confirm this please?
Moreover this email is not recorded in my immiaccount
Usually all communications from home affairs recorded in my immiaccount but this email is not recorded? Is it same with others also?


----------



## DORA3966 (9 mo ago)

Arumugamg said:


> Hi All
> I received ceremony invite email from Lord Mayor to attend on 30th May 2022 with Brisbane City Council
> However there is no information about number of Guests can attend ceremony? Shall any of you confirm this please?
> Moreover this email is not recorded in my immiaccount
> Usually all communications from home affairs recorded in my immiaccount but this email is not recorded? Is it same with others also?


“Usually all communications from home affairs recorded in my immiaccount but this email is not recorded? Is it same with others also?”

same


----------



## Brissie (9 mo ago)

Looks like they have finally decided to clear the backlog, congrats to everyone....It was a very long wait


----------



## amir_brisbane (9 mo ago)

JAV512 said:


> My approval is 23rd of July and already planned my overseas trip from 15June to 26 July. Based on sudden invite just worry that should not get email in between dates.


Have you received the invite yet?


----------



## JAV512 (11 mo ago)

amir_brisbane said:


> Have you received the invite yet?


Not yet


----------



## tungly (Aug 4, 2019)

UPDATE for ceremony on 2 June:

You are able to bring up to 5 guests to the ceremony and no booking is required for them to attend.


----------



## chlysmd (11 mo ago)

tungly said:


> UPDATE for ceremony on 2 June:
> 
> You are able to bring up to 5 guests to the ceremony and no booking is required for them to attend.


Hi Tungly. Can you please let me know where you get this info from? 
I tried to ring 131880 but got directed to Home Affairs. Then I replied to the invitation email and got no response yet...


----------



## DORA3966 (9 mo ago)

tungly said:


> UPDATE for ceremony on 2 June:
> 
> You are able to bring up to 5 guests to the ceremony and no booking is required for them to attend.


Many thanks


----------



## tungly (Aug 4, 2019)

chlysmd said:


> Hi Tungly. Can you please let me know where you get this info from?
> I tried to ring 131880 but got directed to Home Affairs. Then I replied to the invitation email and got no response yet...


That comes from the email Lord Mayor replied to me.

As my calculation, there will be around 1,500 - 2,000 candidates have been invited to the ceremony on 2 June. With an ability of 5 guests for each candidate, that would be a huge amount.

That's why I am wondering there should be a few ceremonies on one day.

What is your time? Mine is 7.25pm - 8.20pm.


----------



## chlysmd (11 mo ago)

tungly said:


> That comes from the email Lord Mayor replied to me.
> 
> As my calculation, there will be around 1,500 - 2,000 candidates have been invited to the ceremony on 2 June. With an ability of 5 guests for each candidate, that would be a huge amount.
> 
> ...


I am the same. We are in the same batch. Hope we can meet in person on that day lol.

Anyway, that's really good as a few of my friends want to attend.


----------



## 1780826 (10 mo ago)

Hi all,
Did anyone had the invitation letter being post to their home address too or it’s only an email invitation?


----------



## mw_ (8 mo ago)

ASH81 said:


> Hi everyone, i am following this page for a while. Just want to inform you that we just got invitation for citizenship ceremony for June 2nd, 2022. Our case was approved on April 15, 2021.
> Thanks


Hi, I too received the invite for same date. Do you know if we are allowed to bring guests to the ceremony? It doesn't mention anything on the invite..


----------



## DORA3966 (9 mo ago)

Aprilqueen said:


> Hi all,
> Did anyone had the invitation letter being post to their home address too or it’s only an email invitation?


no,only email invitation


----------



## amir_brisbane (9 mo ago)

Hello. Has anyone with a July 2021 approval received the email inviting them to the ceremony?


----------



## 1780826 (10 mo ago)

DORA3966 said:


> no,only email invitation


Thank you 😊


----------



## DORA3966 (9 mo ago)

Aprilqueen said:


> Thank you 😊


You are welcome😊


----------



## Sunshine073 (8 mo ago)

amir_brisbane said:


> Hello. Has anyone with a July 2021 approval received the email inviting them to the ceremony?


Mine was approved in July 2021 and still waiting for the ceremony date.


----------



## JAV512 (11 mo ago)

Sunshine073 said:


> Mine was approved in July 2021 and still waiting for the ceremony date.


Approved July 2021, waiting for ceremony


----------



## amir_brisbane (9 mo ago)

Sunshine073 said:


> Mine was approved in July 2021 and still waiting for the ceremony date.


Same here. I see people with June 2021 approval have received invitations, so it shouldn't take much longer I suppose.


----------



## Little Alien (8 mo ago)

Same here!! I got approved in July 2021 so hopefully we will hear some great news soon guys!


----------



## johnE (12 mo ago)

I am also approved 5th July 2021, and I emailed [email protected] the other day and got a response within an hour saying that I have been tentatively allocated to a ceremony on 14th July 2022.
So now I wait for the invite


----------



## Little Alien (8 mo ago)

johnE said:


> I am also approved 5th July 2021, and I emailed [email protected] the other day and got a response within an hour saying that I have been tentatively allocated to a ceremony on 14th July 2022.
> So now I wait for the invite


That's awesome! Mine approve on 16th July and I emailed them twice but never got a reply back. Now I'm super nervous as I booked a flight to go back home on 11th August. Hopefully my day is coming before that. Wish me luck everyone!!


----------



## JAV512 (11 mo ago)

Little Alien said:


> That's awesome! Mine approve on 16th July and I emailed them twice but never got a reply back. Now I'm super nervous as I booked a flight to go back home on 11th August. Hopefully my day is coming before that. Wish me luck everyone!!


I emailed them twice but no response. I called them other day & informed that I am traveling abroad between mid june to end July so they added note on my file. Waited around one year but no sure when they will invite. This is Extreme of something, ceremony is just 5mint job.


----------



## Sunshine073 (8 mo ago)

amir_brisbane said:


> Same here. I see people with June 2021 approval have received invitations, so it shouldn't take much longer I suppose.


Fingers crossed 🤞🏼


----------



## chlysmd (11 mo ago)

Aprilqueen said:


> Hi all,
> Did anyone had the invitation letter being post to their home address too or it’s only an email invitation?


Hi Apirlqueen,

I received a letter posted to my home address. It was dated 7 days later after the email invitation.


----------



## 1780826 (10 mo ago)

chlysmd said:


> Hi Apirlqueen,
> 
> I received a letter posted to my home address. It was dated 7 days later after the email invitation.


Hi Chlysmd,
Thank you for the update, I received the letter few days ago too 😊
Cheers


----------



## 1733258 (Nov 17, 2019)

I'm seeing on Immitracker (and through some friends who also applied) that it takes about 3-4 months for test invitation. Has anyone applied recently who got this? I applied in February so am at the 3 month mark. Hoping to get it soon!


----------



## trienchieu12 (Aug 29, 2018)

markdaniels said:


> I'm seeing on Immitracker (and through some friends who also applied) that it takes about 3-4 months for test invitation. Has anyone applied recently who got this? I applied in February so am at the 3 month mark. Hoping to get it soon!


You get invitation after complete the test and approval, so which one you refer ?


----------



## Seef (8 mo ago)

markdaniels said:


> I'm seeing on Immitracker (and through some friends who also applied) that it takes about 3-4 months for test invitation. Has anyone applied recently who got this? I applied in February so am at the 3 month mark. Hoping to get it soon!


Mine is not recent but below is my timeline for the test/interview invite.
Applied for my citizenship application 02-Sept-2021.
Test and Interview invite 26-Oct-2021.
It had an already allocated date of 23-Nov-2021 but i was told if I go to their booking site I can pick an earlier date if available and because there are some last minutes changes/cancellations the appointments times show sooner than the mentioned date. So, I did that and got an appointment for my Test/Interview on 12-Nov-2021. 
Test was all good, interview went great coz I had upload a lot of docs and had brought some print-outs. And it depends on the person you get, but all was fine. They told me that it be a couple of weeks of police clearance checks.
And on 24-Nov-2021 I got the letter of "Approval of Citizenship" and was asked to wait for the ceremony which I am still waiting. Seems like it takes about one year from reading people's comments in this forum.


----------



## 1733258 (Nov 17, 2019)

trienchieu12 said:


> You get invitation after complete the test and approval, so which one you refer ?


Referring to receiving the test invite


----------



## 1733258 (Nov 17, 2019)

Got my test invite today:

Application date: 27/2/2022
Invitation: 31/5/2022
Test date: 22/7/2022 (although will try and go sooner if I can reschedule)
Brisbane City Council


----------



## amir_brisbane (9 mo ago)

Please accept my apologies for repeatedly asking this question. Has anyone received an invitation to the ceremony recently (last fortnight)?


----------



## MeraS (8 mo ago)

I’ve got the approval on September and still waiting..


----------



## JuneHeng (11 mo ago)

As some of you shared before, there will be one ceremony on 2nd June, which is tomorrow. Could I please ask anyone who attends to inform how many people are included? Thanks thousands.


----------



## Markqpr (7 mo ago)

Hi,
Attended Brisbane Ceremony yesterday at the Convention Centre. 1200 people in attendance. Journey now complete for me, good luck all! 👍🏼


----------



## rayyy (7 mo ago)

Congrats on your ceremony!

Could you plz tell me how long you have waited since its approval?!

Thanks heaps


----------



## Markqpr (7 mo ago)

rayyy said:


> Congrats on your ceremony!
> 
> Could you plz tell me how long you have waited since its approval?!
> 
> Thanks heaps


Test competed in May last year!


----------



## Markqpr (7 mo ago)

Markqpr said:


> Test completed in May last year!


----------



## Arumugamg (Mar 24, 2016)

Markqpr said:


> Hi,
> Attended Brisbane Ceremony yesterday at the Convention Centre. 1200 people in attendance. Journey now complete for me, good luck all! 👍🏼


Hi Mark

Congrats, I attended ceremony on 30 May 2022 and received citizenship certificate without name in it and they advised they will post Citizenship Certificate with name as because of new government and immigration minister need to sign the certificate

May I know whether you received citizenship certificate with your name in it yesterday?

Looking forward your reply


----------



## R4I (7 mo ago)

Arumugamg said:


> Hi Mark
> 
> Congrats, I attended ceremony on 30 May 2022 and received citizenship certificate without name in it and they advised they will post Citizenship Certificate with name as because of new government and immigration minister need to sign the certificate
> 
> ...


Hi there, I attended on 2/6 and didn’t receive citizenship certificate. Thanks for your info regarding this document.
My was approved on May 21


----------



## DORA3966 (9 mo ago)

Arumugamg said:


> Hi Mark
> 
> Congrats, I attended ceremony on 30 May 2022 and received citizenship certificate without name in it and they advised they will post Citizenship Certificate with name as because of new government and immigration minister need to sign the certificate
> 
> ...


Not yet, attended attended ceremony on 30 May 2022.


----------



## 1780826 (10 mo ago)

Can those who attend citizenship ceremony last week post when they received their actual citizenship certificate (with their name on it)?


----------



## Lemony6666 (7 mo ago)

Markqpr said:


> Hi,
> Attended Brisbane Ceremony yesterday at the Convention Centre. 1200 people in attendance. Journey now complete for me, good luck all! 👍🏼


I was there also🥳🥳, have you received your certificate yet ?


----------



## Brissie (9 mo ago)

Has anyone noticed the status change in ImmiAccount - I have attended the 2nd June ceremony (still waiting for the certificate) but the status still shows "Approved" and not "Finalised"? 
Does this mean that they have not yet printed the certificates?


----------



## ASH81 (9 mo ago)

Lemony6666 said:


> I was there also🥳🥳, have you received your certificate yet ?


My Ceremony was done on 2 June, still waiting for certificate... they will post, don't know when..


----------



## Lemony6666 (7 mo ago)

Brissie said:


> Has anyone noticed the status change in ImmiAccount - I have attended the 2nd June ceremony (still waiting for the certificate) but the status still shows "Approved" and not "Finalised"?
> Does this mean that they have not yet printed the certificates?


Mine is also still on approved and no certificate. Like the 12 month wait for our ceremony wasn't enough☠☠. Wish we could get an email or something ffs.


----------



## Magix (7 mo ago)

MeraS said:


> I’ve got the approval on September and still waiting..


Same here. Approved in September 2021 and waiting for the ceremony. I will post here if I get the invite.


----------



## Adilwaseem (7 mo ago)

Magix said:


> Same here. Approved in September 2021 and waiting for the ceremony. I will post here if I get the invite.


I also got approval i september....still waiting


----------



## Arumugamg (Mar 24, 2016)

I attended ceremony on 30 May 2022 and still waiting for certificate

Is there anyone received certificate yet by post?


----------



## tungly (Aug 4, 2019)

Arumugamg said:


> I attended ceremony on 30 May 2022 and still waiting for certificate
> 
> Is there anyone received certificate yet by post?


_Citizenship certificates with the incumbent Minister’s signature can be issued up until a new minister is sworn in. In the event there is a change of minister, there will be a period of time where certificates are not available. Once printing of certificates resumes, the Department of Home Affairs will commence distribution. Conferees who attended their ceremonies during this period will receive their certificate by registered mail._

Unfortunately, people who attended ceremony in the period of the federal elections will have to wait for the new Minister’s signature. There is no timeframe for this and as a result, the new waiting game starts after the ceremony.

Have you notice the status in your immiaccount has been change to Finalised?


----------



## Arumugamg (Mar 24, 2016)

tungly said:


> _Citizenship certificates with the incumbent Minister’s signature can be issued up until a new minister is sworn in. In the event there is a change of minister, there will be a period of time where certificates are not available. Once printing of certificates resumes, the Department of Home Affairs will commence distribution. Conferees who attended their ceremonies during this period will receive their certificate by registered mail._
> 
> Unfortunately, people who attended ceremony in the period of the federal elections will have to wait for the new Minister’s signature. There is no timeframe for this and as a result, the new waiting game starts after the ceremony.
> 
> Have you notice the status in your immiaccount has been change to Finalised?


Thanks Tungly

Yes immiacount status has been changed to Finalised on 8th June 2022 

If I am correct, the New Immigration Minister has already sworn on 1 June 2022 but not sure whether signed our certificates and posted yet?

May I know where did you get this information?


----------



## tungly (Aug 4, 2019)

Arumugamg said:


> Thanks Tungly
> 
> Yes immiacount status has been changed to Finalised on 8th June 2022
> 
> ...


Citizenship Ceremonies Code (homeaffairs.gov.au) Page 16 Federal elections


----------



## lucky-michael (12 mo ago)

Arumugamg said:


> Thanks Tungly
> 
> Yes immiacount status has been changed to Finalised on 8th June 2022
> 
> ...


May I know which date is your ceremony? I haven’t change right now


----------



## 1780826 (10 mo ago)

lucky-michael said:


> May I know which date is your ceremony? I haven’t change right now


Which date was your ceremony?


----------



## lucky-michael (12 mo ago)

Aprilqueen said:


> Which date was your ceremony?


2 june


----------



## Lemony6666 (7 mo ago)

Arumugamg said:


> Thanks Tungly
> 
> Yes immiacount status has been changed to Finalised on 8th June 2022
> 
> ...


Can you see your citizenship number in your immi account after it changed to finalised?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Lemony6666 said:


> Can you see your citizenship number in your immi account after it changed to finalised?


Citizenship number is not reflected in the Immiaccount 
It will only be on the citizenship certificate you will get after the ceremony 
Cheers


----------



## 1733258 (Nov 17, 2019)

My application was approved early this morning!
Application date: 27 February 2022
Invitation for test: 31 May 2022
Test date: 1 June 2022
Approval date: 13 June 2022

Question - does BCC send out the invitation for ceremony or is it HA? I assume that comes by email as well as by post? Thanks!


----------



## Brissie (9 mo ago)

lucky-michael said:


> 2 june


I just checked my immiaccount - the status is still "Approved". It's almost 2 weeks since the minister has taken the oath 🤷‍♂️


----------



## Hooma (7 mo ago)

Hello Everyone,
has anyone of you received an invitation recently? do you know when might be the next one??. I am waiting since last Aug when my application was approved but didn't receive the ceremony invitation yet!!


----------



## mothgirl (9 mo ago)

I got an email on Friday that I am booked in for the ceremony at Brisbane City Hall on 14th July. Details to follow, no idea on time slot yet unfortunately. My citizenship was approved 30 June 2021. 

Does anyone have an idea of when these ceremonies usually run? Is it a midday thing or usually evening?


----------



## hamza-93 (Feb 10, 2019)

Hooma said:


> Hello Everyone,
> has anyone of you received an invitation recently? do you know when might be the next one??. I am waiting since last Aug when my application was approved but didn't receive the ceremony invitation yet!!


The approval letter states that the ceremony should (not compulsory) happen between 6-12 months after receiving the approval letter. As you are about to reach your 12 months mark, I would suggest you to file for FOI to nudge the department. 

Cheers


----------



## hamza-93 (Feb 10, 2019)

[QUOTE="markdaniels, post: 15323942, member: 1733258"

Question - does BCC send out the invitation for ceremony or is it HA? I assume that comes by email as well as by post? Thanks!
[/QUOTE]

The ceremony invitation will come from the council. From my other friends who recently got their ceremony done said that they only received a mail, no email for the ceremony.

Cheers


----------



## hamza-93 (Feb 10, 2019)

mothgirl said:


> I got an email on Friday that I am booked in for the ceremony at Brisbane City Hall on 14th July. Details to follow, no idea on time slot yet unfortunately. My citizenship was approved 30 June 2021.
> 
> Does anyone have an idea of when these ceremonies usually run? Is it a midday thing or usually evening?


From which email address you got the email from? The ceremonies on weekdays are usually in the evening (IMO). I know someone booked in for the 14th July at Brisbane City Hall at 07:15pm. 

Cheers


----------



## mothgirl (9 mo ago)

hamza-93 said:


> From which email address you got the email from? The ceremonies on weekdays are usually in the evening (IMO). I know someone booked in for the 14th July at Brisbane City Hall at 07:15pm.
> 
> Cheers


Thanks for that! Hopefully mine is around that time too. I'm starting a new job that week. [email protected] was the email address I received the email from.


----------



## johnE (12 mo ago)

Any ideas how long the whole ceremony lasts? I think I read somewhere they suggest coming in an hour early, but is there anyone who knows how long the whole thing lasts? thanks


----------



## denoz (7 mo ago)

I was told a while ago that I was tentatively allocated to a ceremony on 14th July 2022 but I have not received any invitation email.


----------



## simran_046 (Nov 28, 2017)

denoz said:


> I was told a while ago that I was tentatively allocated to a ceremony on 14th July 2022 but I have not received any invitation email.


They send invitations 2-4 weeks prior as I have been advised for my tentatively allocated ceremony on 28th July 2022. Seems like you might get it in a week or 2. Can you please update here once you receive your invite? I'd really appreciate that.

Thanks!


----------



## denoz (7 mo ago)

simran_046 said:


> They send invitations 2-4 weeks prior as I have been advised for my tentatively allocated ceremony on 28th July 2022. Seems like you might get it in a week or 2. Can you please update here once you receive your invite? I'd really appreciate that.
> 
> Thanks!


 Yes, sure will do. I see that some people here already got invitation email, but I havent.


----------



## Hooma (7 mo ago)

hamza-93 said:


> The approval letter states that the ceremony should (not compulsory) happen between 6-12 months after receiving the approval letter. As you are about to reach your 12 months mark, I would suggest you to file for FOI to nudge the department.
> 
> Cheers


Thank you, Hamza for your reply. May I know how to do it??


----------



## hamza-93 (Feb 10, 2019)

Hooma said:


> Thank you, Hamza for your reply. May I know how to do it??


There you go https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/access-and-accountability/freedom-of-information

Also have a look at the pdf below to get an idea of how many applicants are waiting for the citizenship ceremony at BCC.


https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/foi/files/2022/fa-220200055-document-released.PDF



Cheers


----------



## hamza-93 (Feb 10, 2019)

denoz said:


> Yes, sure will do. I see that some people here already got invitation email, but I havent.


How were you informed that you have been tentatively allocated to 14th July? From what I know not everyone gets an email, they can also just mail the invitation.


----------



## Hooma (7 mo ago)

Today, I emailed the ceremony QLD, and they just reply me that I have been tentatively allocated to a ceremony on 15th August 2022 and should receive an invitation approximately *2 – 4 weeks* before the date of your ceremony. 

Do you know if we can make it earlier ? or not possible?


----------



## Hooma (7 mo ago)

denoz said:


> Yes, sure will do. I see that some people here already got invitation email, but I havent.


Try to Email them, they might reply to you with a specific date.


----------



## Adilwaseem (7 mo ago)

Hooma said:


> Today, I emailed the ceremony QLD, and they just reply me that I have been tentatively allocated to a ceremony on 15th August 2022 and should receive an invitation approximately *2 – 4 weeks* before the date of your ceremony.
> 
> Do you know if we can make it earlier ? or not possible?


Can you please share the email address 🙏 Thanks


----------



## Hooma (7 mo ago)

Adilwaseem said:


> Can you please share the email address 🙏 Thanks


Sure.
this the email:
[email protected]


----------



## drraza.87 (7 mo ago)

Hooma said:


> Today, I emailed the ceremony QLD, and they just reply me that I have been tentatively allocated to a ceremony on 15th August 2022 and should receive an invitation approximately *2 – 4 weeks* before the date of your ceremony. Do you know if we can make it earlier ? or not possible?


 Hi Hooma, Do I need to mention any specific information? Application iD etc? TIA.


----------



## chlysmd (11 mo ago)

I attended the ceremony held on 2nd Jun. I am seeing the application status turned into 'Finalised' in my immi account. Also, the 'visa class' in VEVO check became null.
Does that mean they have processed it and dispatched the certificate?


----------



## Brissie (9 mo ago)

I just found out that they have changed the status to "Finalised" too. I have attended the ceremony on 2nd June.
Apparently, it implies that they have at least printed the certificates. I rang Home Affairs last week and they told me that from the day of print (signature) assume 2 weeks time (Dispatch -> Delivery) timeframe.
Anyone from 30th May group have received the certificate?


----------



## mothgirl (9 mo ago)

Just reading posts above. Does that mean that in Brisbane City Council you won't get your certificate on the day of the ceremony at the moment? That seems really strange, you can't even take a photo with your certificate then?


----------



## hamza-93 (Feb 10, 2019)

mothgirl said:


> Just reading posts above. Does that mean that in Brisbane City Council you won't get your certificate on the day of the ceremony at the moment? That seems really strange, you can't even take a photo with your certificate then?


Most probably you won't get the actual citizenship certificate on the day. You will get a Commemorative certificate (which has no legal value) and you can take your picture with it. 

Cheers


----------



## honatha9 (7 mo ago)

I would not be surprised if they do the same again once the covid threat comes down with increased vaccinations


----------



## denoz (7 mo ago)

simran_046 said:


> They send invitations 2-4 weeks prior as I have been advised for my tentatively allocated ceremony on 28th July 2022. Seems like you might get it in a week or 2. Can you please update here once you receive your invite? I'd really appreciate that.
> 
> Thanks!


I still haven't got the email invite but emailed them. They replied that I am scheduled for a ceremony for the 14 July 2022 in City Hall.


----------



## Reen_O (8 mo ago)

Brissie said:


> I just found out that they have changed the status to "Finalised" too. I have attended the ceremony on 2nd June.
> Apparently, it implies that they have at least printed the certificates. I rang Home Affairs last week and they told me that from the day of print (signature) assume 2 weeks time (Dispatch -> Delivery) timeframe.
> Anyone from 30th May group have received the certificate?


I attended the 02Jun ceremony and still no certificate until today 😞


----------



## johnE (12 mo ago)

Finally an invitation!

My timeline:
Submitted: 14 Apr 2021
Approved: 05 Jul 2021
Invitation email: 16 Jun 2022
Ceremony: 14 Jul 2022

Hopefully, there won't be any wait for the certificates though.


----------



## mothgirl (9 mo ago)

Got my invitation!

TIMELINE:
Lodged visa application: 25 June 2018
Request my for medical / police checks: 8 November 2019
Completed my medical: 19 November 2019
Submitted my police check: 19 November 2019
Request for sponsor's police check (old one expired): 4 February 2020
Submitted sponsor's police check: 19 February 2020
820 & 801 granted: 17 March 2020
Lodged citizenship application: 17 March 2021
Interview and Test: 21 June 2021
Approval: 30 July 2022
Invitation received: 16 June 2022
Ceremony: 14 July 2022 (pending)


----------



## hamza-93 (Feb 10, 2019)

mothgirl said:


> Got my invitation!


You mean in the mail or email?


----------



## denoz (7 mo ago)

I got my email invitation too!

*Date: *Thursday 14 July 2022
*Arrival Time: *Please arrive an hour and a half before the ceremony commences
*Ceremony Time: *7.25pm - 8.20pm
*Place: *Brisbane City Hall
64 Adelaide Street
Brisbane QLD 4000
*Dress: *Smart Casual / Business Attire
*Guests: * There is no restriction on how many guests you wish to bring


----------



## mothgirl (9 mo ago)

hamza-93 said:


> You mean in the mail or email?


I got my email last week I think, saying I was allocated for a ceremony on 14th July. Invitation received today in the mail and a follow up email from the Lord Mayor's Office.


----------



## mothgirl (9 mo ago)

denoz said:


> I got my email invitation too!
> 
> *Date: *Thursday 14 July 2022
> *Arrival Time: *Please arrive an hour and a half before the ceremony commences
> ...


Weird, mine is the same date but 7:20pm and says to arrive an hour beforehand.


----------



## mothgirl (9 mo ago)

Oh classic! My letter says 7:20pm and an hour beforehand. Email says 7:25pm and an hour and a half beforehand. 🤦‍♀️ I'll have to call them.


----------



## simran_046 (Nov 28, 2017)

denoz said:


> I still haven't got the email invite but emailed them. They replied that I am scheduled for a ceremony for the 14 July 2022 in City Hall.


still within the time frame i reckon, might be next week or so... But they've definitely picked up the pace to send out the invites i believe.


----------



## Little Alien (8 mo ago)

Seems like everyone got lucky for 14th July!! I have emailed and called them several times but I have never gotten an answer. I'm crying inside as I have to go home in August 11th. Getting paranoid a little now. For a record here, I got approved on 16th July 2021.


----------



## honatha9 (7 mo ago)

I just found out that they have changed the status to "Finalised" too. I have attended the ceremony on 2nd June.


----------



## denoz (7 mo ago)

I got both email and regular mail invitation on the same day lol


----------



## Arumugamg (Mar 24, 2016)

Hi

I attended ceremony on 30th May 2022 and still waiting for citizenship certificate arrive by post 
I did not receive it till today 17/06/2022

Is there anyone here attended ceremony on 30th May 2022 received citizenship certificate??


----------



## simran_046 (Nov 28, 2017)

denoz said:


> I got both email and regular mail invitation on the same day lol


Congrats mate finally an invite. Good on you.


denoz said:


> I got both email and regular mail invitation on the same day lol


Congrats mate, finally 🙌


----------



## DORA3966 (9 mo ago)

Arumugamg said:


> Hi
> 
> I attended ceremony on 30th May 2022 and still waiting for citizenship certificate arrive by post
> I did not receive it till today 17/06/2022
> ...


not yet,same day ceremony


----------



## Sarah Kulthum (9 mo ago)

Ridiculous waiting times, unable to travel due to current PR visa being cancelled (as now an Aus citizen) but no passport or means to travel.
Just ridiculous that we have to wait for our certificate .


----------



## Arumugamg (Mar 24, 2016)

Sarah Kulthum said:


> Ridiculous waiting times, unable to travel due to current PR visa being cancelled (as now an Aus citizen) but no passport or means to travel.
> Just ridiculous that we have to wait for our certificate .


When was your ceremony date?


----------



## Sarah Kulthum (9 mo ago)

Arumugamg said:


> When was your ceremony date?


 I attended on 2nd June, they said up to 3 weeks! But it should take that long! It finalised on 14th it seems on immi


----------



## R4I (7 mo ago)

Hello there, I attended the ceremony on 2/6/22 and got my citizenship certificate today by post.


----------



## darktranquillity (Feb 6, 2018)

R4I said:


> Hello there, I attended the ceremony on 2/6/22 and got my citizenship certificate today by post.


Thanks for letting us know. I was wondering about the time frame.


----------



## romio25 (Jun 27, 2015)

Hi All,
Does the department take into consideration the time from application till approval, when assigning the ceremony dates?
I was based in Melbourne and I waited 1 year for the approval only. Now I moved to Brisbane for work. Should I expect another 1 year of waiting? Or they might assign me an earlier date since I waited too long for the approval?
Thank you.


----------



## Sarah Kulthum (9 mo ago)

R4I said:


> Hello there, I attended the ceremony on 2/6/22 and got my citizenship certificate today by post.


I received a tracking number, but it’s as useless as the information they have provided me over the phone! It should have all been posted now, just ridiculous


----------



## amir_brisbane (9 mo ago)

Hi All. My application was approved on July 15, but still have have no invitation to the ceremony. Would you let me know what email address you use to contact these guys? And if there are any other July-approved people here with the same circumstances?


----------



## M001 (7 mo ago)

Hi all, We lodged my wife's application on 15 May 2021 and she was approved on 28 July 2021. Sent an enmail to [email protected] on 13 June 2022 as she still hasn't received an invitation yet. They haven't replied to our email. Any suggestions? Coming closer to that 12 months.


----------



## Sarah Kulthum (9 mo ago)

amir_brisbane said:


> Hi All. My application was approved on July 15, but still have have no invitation to the ceremony. Would you let me know what email address you use to contact these guys? And if there are any other July-approved people here with the same circumstances?


use this email, and put the heading as complaint


----------



## Sarah Kulthum (9 mo ago)

Sarah Kulthum said:


> use this email, and put the heading as complaint


[email protected]


----------



## mick643 (7 mo ago)

Hi all, 3 new dates added for August on BCC website and attendees increased up to 1200 per ceremony. Citizenship information


----------



## hamza-93 (Feb 10, 2019)

mick643 said:


> Hi all, 3 new dates added for August on BCC website and attendees increased up to 1200 per ceremony. Citizenship information


Seems like the new government is really keen on decreasing the processing times.

Cheers


----------



## 1780826 (10 mo ago)

I attend 30th May ceremony and still didn't receive my certificate. Does anyone from 30th May ceremony received their certificate?


----------



## ASH81 (9 mo ago)

Aprilqueen said:


> I attend 30th May ceremony and still didn't receive my certificate. Does anyone from 30th May ceremony received their certificate?


We got yesterday, but our ceremony was held on 2nd of June.


----------



## Arumugamg (Mar 24, 2016)

Aprilqueen said:


> I attend 30th May ceremony and still didn't receive my certificate. Does anyone from 30th May ceremony received their certificate?


Hi I attended on 30 May Ceremony and still did not receive my certificate


----------



## tungly (Aug 4, 2019)

Seems that people attended on 2 June got their certificates by post. People who attended on 30 May will get that soon


----------



## hamza-93 (Feb 10, 2019)

Aprilqueen said:


> I attend 30th May ceremony and still didn't receive my certificate. Does anyone from 30th May ceremony received their certificate?


Try calling them and ask them to provide you with the tracking number.

Cheers


----------



## simran_046 (Nov 28, 2017)

Can someone with their application approved in sept 2021 update about their invite for 28th July here once they receive it? 

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Mr-Nine9 (7 mo ago)

Attached are the no of people who are approved for citizenship and awaiting ceremony across all councils in Australia. Brisbane City Council is clear winner 😂 No idea why there is such a massive backlog, its indeed a big LGA but these numbers are ridiculous.


----------



## hamza-93 (Feb 10, 2019)

Mr-Nine9 said:


> Attached are the no of people who are approved for citizenship and awaiting ceremony across all councils in Australia. Brisbane City Council is clear winner 😂 No idea why there is such a massive backlog, its indeed a big LGA but these numbers are ridiculous.


They have added more ceremonies so hoping they clear the backlog fast.


----------



## romio25 (Jun 27, 2015)

Hi,

I live in Springwood, Brisbane. Am i considered in Brisbane city council or Logan City council?


----------



## Mr-Nine9 (7 mo ago)

romio25 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I live in Springwood, Brisbane. Am i considered in Brisbane city council or Logan City council?


Springwood is Logan City Council. What did you put in your citizenship application though?


----------



## ASH81 (9 mo ago)

romio25 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I live in Springwood, Brisbane. Am i considered in Brisbane city council or Logan City council?


Better to put Logan Council, as Brisbane council is a mess....to much delayed


----------



## romio25 (Jun 27, 2015)

Mr-Nine9 said:


> Springwood is Logan City Council. What did you put in your citizenship application though?


I was in Melbourne at the time so I put Melbourne city council. But i moved to Brisbane and i did the test in Brisbane.


----------



## romio25 (Jun 27, 2015)

ASH81 said:


> Better to put Logan Council, as Brisbane council is a mess....to much delayed


Do you have any idea about the processing time in Logan city council? Is is realistic to expect an invite in 2 to 3 months after approval?


----------



## 1780826 (10 mo ago)

hamza-93 said:


> Try calling them and ask them to provide you with the tracking number.
> 
> Cheers


I work full time can't make any call. It is really strange that people who attend 30 May ceremony didn't get their certificate yet while 2nd June did!


----------



## M001 (7 mo ago)

simran_046 said:


> Can someone with their application approved in sept 2021 update about their invite for 28th July here once they receive it? Thanks in advance!


 My wife was approved on 28 July 2021 and still has no invite. We emailed [email protected] on 13 June to ask if they have a tentative ceremony date but never received a reply. By the looks of it they seem to be up to allocating ceremonies for those approved in early July based on previous comments in this thread? Can anyone else please confirm?


----------



## simran_046 (Nov 28, 2017)

M001 said:


> My wife was approved on 28 July 2021 and still has no invite. We emailed [email protected] on 13 June to ask if they have a tentative ceremony date but never received a reply. By the looks of it they seem to be up to allocating ceremonies for those approved in early July based on previous comments in this thread? Can anyone else please confirm?


I was approved in September last year and I was advised that I have been tentatively allocated to 28th July ceremony. Can you update here once your wife receives the invite? 
Thanks!


----------



## Adilwaseem (7 mo ago)

simran_046 said:


> Can someone with their application approved in sept 2021 update about their invite for 28th July here once they receive it?
> 
> Thanks in advance!


I also got approved in September last year, but haven't heard anything, even tried to email them several times, but never heard anything from them...


----------



## amir_brisbane (9 mo ago)

M001 said:


> My wife was approved on 28 July 2021 and still has no invite. We emailed [email protected] on 13 June to ask if they have a tentative ceremony date but never received a reply. By the looks of it they seem to be up to allocating ceremonies for those approved in early July based on previous comments in this thread? Can anyone else please confirm?


Same here. Got approved on July 15, 2021 and have no invites yet.


----------



## Dr. Raymond (7 mo ago)

hamza-93 said:


> There you go Freedom of information
> 
> Also have a look at the pdf below to get an idea of how many applicants are waiting for the citizenship ceremony at BCC.
> 
> ...


Hi mate, is the FOI free of charge?


----------



## 1780826 (10 mo ago)

Does anyone from 30 May ceremony has any news about certificates? 
My friend was told due to some delays his certificate was not posted yet. I wonder if this apply to all people invited to 30 May ceremony or just him!


----------



## hamza-93 (Feb 10, 2019)

Dr. Raymond said:


> Hi mate, is the FOI free of charge?


It used to be free but I have seen department requesting for charges against some FOI requests. The department would let you know if you have to pay any charges.

Cheers


----------



## Dr. Raymond (7 mo ago)

hamza-93 said:


> It used to be free but I have seen department requesting for charges against some FOI requests. The department would let you know if you have to pay any charges.
> 
> Cheers


Thanks for your reply! Yes. I recently get asked to pay. As I am not urgent, I just told them not to proceed any more.


----------



## ASH81 (9 mo ago)

romio25 said:


> Do you have any idea about the processing time in Logan city council? Is is realistic to expect an invite in 2 to 3 months after approval?


Not sure. But you can check some other similar forum with Logan council. Till End May, Brisbane council had more than 8000 pending cases whereas Logan Council had around 1500..


----------



## Arumugamg (Mar 24, 2016)

Aprilqueen said:


> Does anyone from 30 May ceremony has any news about certificates?
> My friend was told due to some delays his certificate was not posted yet. I wonder if this apply to all people invited to 30 May ceremony or just him!


Hi 

I attended ceremony on 30 May 2022 

I still did not receive Citizenship Certificate 

Is there anyone received certificate yet who attended ceremony on 30 May 2022??


----------



## 1780826 (10 mo ago)

.


----------



## 1780826 (10 mo ago)

Hi, I haven't received my certificate either. I need my certificate urgently and have no idea when I will receive it


----------



## simran_046 (Nov 28, 2017)

Has anyone received the invite for ceremony on 28th of July? If so what was your date of approval?


----------



## gshah (7 mo ago)

We got approved for citizenship on 15th July 2021 (my wife) and I on 27th July 2021, but we are still waiting for our invitation to the ceremony. I have written to [email protected] at least 10 times, but they never replied. I also called their contact centre and was on hold for over 7 hours in total across the 5 times that I called, but I never connected to a human. It seems almost as if they want people to get frustrated.


----------



## DORA3966 (9 mo ago)

Arumugamg said:


> Hi
> 
> I attended ceremony on 30 May 2022
> 
> ...


I attended ceremony on 30 May 2022

I still did not receive Citizenship Certificate


----------



## amir_brisbane (9 mo ago)

gshah said:


> We got approved for citizenship on 15th July 2021 (my wife) and I on 27th July 2021, but we are still waiting for our invitation to the ceremony. I have written to [email protected] at least 10 times, but they never replied. I also called their contact centre and was on hold for over 7 hours in total across the 5 times that I called, but I never connected to a human. It seems almost as if they want people to get frustrated.


Same here. No answers yet.

Has anyone with a July approval received the invitation?


----------



## mha2022 (7 mo ago)

amir_brisbane said:


> Same here. No answers yet.
> 
> Has anyone with a July approval received the invitation?


I was approved on the 12th of July and still nothing. I have emailed them as well and have not received an answer...


----------



## johnE (12 mo ago)

yes, July 5th


----------



## gshah (7 mo ago)

johnE said:


> yes, July 5th


Hello John, that's great to hear. What date have you received your ceremony invite for?


----------



## johnE (12 mo ago)

gshah said:


> Hello John, that's great to hear. What date have you received your ceremony invite for?


check out page 13, theres a couple of us who were approved late June, early July and got the invitations for 14/07. We started getting invitations exactly 4 weeks prior, just like the email from them said (4-2weeks before the ceremony)

So, all you who were approved late July, or later, hold your horses, and be patient a bit. You will get the invitation very soon I'm sure. They tend not to overstep the 1 year from approval by an awful lot. And now with extra August ceremonies (4 total!), I'm sure a lot of us will be citizens very soon. You've been all waiting for a year, one more month is nothing.


----------



## M001 (7 mo ago)

So my wife who got approved on 28 July 2021 was finally allocated a ceremony date today. It will be on 15 August. We had emailed [email protected] on 13 June but didn't receive a reply so on 29 June we emailed [email protected] which is the email address that they send the official invites from. They emailed us today advising of the allocation date of 15 Aug and said we'll get a letter in the mail and the invite itself closer to the time. Suggest anyone who wants an update also email this other address.


----------



## 1780826 (10 mo ago)

Do anyone from 30 of May ceremony know why our certificates are not yet posted? I am in urgent need of my certificate. The stress is killing me, does anyone know what I can do or who I can contact to get a help (other than home affairs and the ceremony email)?


----------



## hamza-93 (Feb 10, 2019)

Aprilqueen said:


> Do anyone from 30 of May ceremony know why our certificates are not yet posted? I am in urgent need of my certificate. The stress is killing me, does anyone know what I can do or who I can contact to get a help (other than home affairs and the ceremony email)?


I don't think you have any other option than contacting the home affairs. But since you work full time with no time to call DOHA, I am not sure how you will get an urgent update from them.

Cheers


----------



## 1780826 (10 mo ago)

hamza-93 said:


> I don't think you have any other option than contacting the home affairs. But since you work full time with no time to call DOHA, I am not sure how you will get an urgent update from them.
> 
> Cheers





hamza-93 said:


> I don't think you have any other option than contacting the home affairs. But since you work full time with no time to call DOHA, I am not sure how you will get an urgent update from them.
> 
> Cheers


They don't respond email, I emailed them many times but got no answer


----------



## mha2022 (7 mo ago)

Received my invitation this morning!
Approval: 12th July 2021
Ceremony: 28th July 2022

I would advise that you check every email address you listed on your citizenship application. My invite was sent to my secondary email address which I rarely check and had received no correspondence about this application until now. I had been receiving all updates on the primary address I nominated but the invite got sent to another address..oh well.....


----------



## gshah (7 mo ago)

mha2022 said:


> Received my invitation this morning!
> Approval: 12th July 2021
> Ceremony: 28th July 2022
> 
> I would advise that you check every email address you listed on your citizenship application. My invite was sent to my secondary email address which I rarely check and had received no correspondence about this application until now. I had been receiving all updates on the primary address I nominated but the invite got sent to another address..oh well.....


Thanks for sharing. I and my wife also got our invites today morning from the Lord Mayor. Details as below:

Approval: 15th July / 27th July 2021 (wife and myself)
Ceremony: 28th July 2022

Finally, we can start planning for our international travel. 🕺


----------



## amir_brisbane (9 mo ago)

gshah said:


> Thanks for sharing. I and my wife also got our invites today morning from the Lord Mayor. Details as below:
> 
> Approval: 15th July / 27th July 2021 (wife and myself)
> Ceremony: 28th July 2022
> ...


Congratulations. We too received our invitation for July 28th and had 15 July approval.


----------



## johnE (12 mo ago)

gshah said:


> Finally, we can start planning for our international travel. 🕺



not if they don't give out the certificates on the day😈


----------



## Little Alien (8 mo ago)

Received my invitation this morning as well!
Approval: 16th July 2021
Ceremony: 28th July 2022, 7:20 to 8:20 PM

Super excited and thank you for all of you who has been kindly update the information till now


----------



## gshah (7 mo ago)

johnE said:


> not if they don't give out the certificates on the day😈


Well, we have to wait at least 10 days any way before applying for a passport. So, I guess not having the certificate right at the ceremony should be alright. At least there is some certainty now.


----------



## johnE (12 mo ago)

true, but I intend to travel within days after the ceremony on my home country passport, even though they recommend autralian citizens should travel on australian passports, my travel dates can't wait


----------



## DORA3966 (9 mo ago)

Attended the ceromony of citizenship on 30,May,2022,but up to now have not received the Certificate


----------



## tlh (6 mo ago)

My husband and I received our invite for 28th July too (approved mid July 2021). The letter says to arrive an hour and a half before the start time. For anyone who has already been to a BCC ceremony, is it really necessary to arrive so early?


----------



## Dr. Raymond (7 mo ago)

M001 said:


> So my wife who got approved on 28 July 2021 was finally allocated a ceremony date today. It will be on 15 August. We had emailed [email protected] on 13 June but didn't receive a reply so on 29 June we emailed [email protected] which is the email address that they send the official invites from. They emailed us today advising of the allocation date of 15 Aug and said we'll get a letter in the mail and the invite itself closer to the time. Suggest anyone who wants an update also email this other address.


Thank you! I get response from the second email. My ceremony is allocated on 17Aug. (Approval: early Dec; Application: early Mar)
Look like they are speeding up.


----------



## MeraS (8 mo ago)

Dr. Raymond said:


> Thank you! I get response from the second email. My ceremony is allocated on 17Aug. (Approval: last early Dec)
> Look like they are speeding up.


----------



## MeraS (8 mo ago)

My approval was in September and still waiting……


----------



## Dr. Raymond (7 mo ago)

How are our ceremony queued?
Are they using our application date, exam date or approval date?


----------



## chhaynemo007 (Oct 14, 2019)

Allocated 17 August 2022 Brisbane Convention and Exhibition Centre. Looks like a big number at this centre.


----------



## MeraS (8 mo ago)

Dr. Raymond said:


> How are our ceremony queued?
> Are they using our application date, exam date or approval date?


I think it should be approval date ..


----------



## Amarnadhmannava (Jun 7, 2016)

chhaynemo007 said:


> Allocated 17 August 2022 Brisbane Convention and Exhibition Centre. Looks like a big number at this centre.


Hi, Could you please let us know your citizenship application approval date?
Tahnks


----------



## gdzeraaaa (6 mo ago)

M001 said:


> So my wife who got approved on 28 July 2021 was finally allocated a ceremony date today. It will be on 15 August. We had emailed [email protected] on 13 June but didn't receive a reply so on 29 June we emailed [email protected] which is the email address that they send the official invites from. They emailed us today advising of the allocation date of 15 Aug and said we'll get a letter in the mail and the invite itself closer to the time. Suggest anyone who wants an update also email this other address.


Thank you =) 

Got a response from the second email.

I am allocated for the 16th of August

Approved on the 19th of August 2021


----------



## mick643 (7 mo ago)

M001 said:


> So my wife who got approved on 28 July 2021 was finally allocated a ceremony date today. It will be on 15 August. We had emailed [email protected] on 13 June but didn't receive a reply so on 29 June we emailed [email protected] which is the email address that they send the official invites from. They emailed us today advising of the allocation date of 15 Aug and said we'll get a letter in the mail and the invite itself closer to the time. Suggest anyone who wants an update also email this other address.


This was a great tip M001, thanks! My wife emailed last night and we got response before 9am this morning confirming her allocation to the ceremony on the 16th August, 2022. She applied in September 2021, and was approved in November 2021.


----------



## hamza-93 (Feb 10, 2019)

Does anyone know that whether they are issuing citizenship certificates on the ceremony or they are still being posted?


----------



## DORA3966 (9 mo ago)

Attended the ceromony of citizenship on 30,May,2022,but up to now have not received the Certificate


----------



## 1780826 (10 mo ago)

me too, I even emailed and explained the urgency of my situation but got no answer. The stress is killing me and don't know what to do. I think probably people who attend any ceremony after 30 May got (or will get) their certificate. People from 2June got their certificate!


----------



## tungly (Aug 4, 2019)

Ceremony on 30 May is having certificate problem. People attended on 2 June all got their certificate.


----------



## DORA3966 (9 mo ago)

Aprilqueen said:


> me too, I even emailed and explained the urgency of my situation but got no answer. The stress is killing me and don't know what to do. I think probably people who attend any ceremony after 30 May got (or will get) their certificate. People from 2June got their certificate!


Thank you for following up.


----------



## DORA3966 (9 mo ago)

tungly said:


> Ceremony on 30 May is having certificate problem. People attended on 2 June all got their certificate.


Thank you for following up.


----------



## 1780826 (10 mo ago)

It feels like citizens from 30 May have been forgotten ☹
I think if I was invited 3-4 days later in 2June it was much better at least I would have got my certificate by now and didn't have to go through all these terrible stress ! They promised they will send certificate by 3 weeks, now is 6 weeks!


----------



## hamza-93 (Feb 10, 2019)

hamza-93 said:


> Does anyone know that whether they are issuing citizenship certificates on the ceremony or they are still being posted?


Just posting my question again whether people in recent ceremonies (after 2nd june) from any council receiving their certificates on the day?

Cheers


----------



## darktranquillity (Feb 6, 2018)

hamza-93 said:


> Just posting my question again whether people in recent ceremonies (after 2nd june) from any council receiving their certificates on the day?
> 
> Cheers


They have started giving certificates on the day of the ceremony.


----------



## johnE (12 mo ago)

darktranquillity said:


> They have started giving certificates on the day of the ceremony.


this is based on what info? As far as I know, there has been no ceremonies after June 2nd. Next one is 14th July.


----------



## hamza-93 (Feb 10, 2019)

johnE said:


> this is based on what info? As far as I know, there has been no ceremonies after June 2nd. Next one is 14th July.


I believe he is referring to other states/council ceremonies. For BCC, the next is on 14th so we will find out soon.


----------



## JuneHeng (11 mo ago)

I emailed them and got the reply this morning that mine will be held on 16 August.

My approval date is 20 October.


----------



## DORA3966 (9 mo ago)

Attended the ceromony of citizenship on 30,May,2022,but up to now have not received the Certificate


----------



## 1780826 (10 mo ago)

I have not received my citizenship certificate either. I emailed home affairs many times, but they simply ignore my emails despite the urgency of my case. Have you emailed them ?


----------



## DORA3966 (9 mo ago)

Aprilqueen said:


> I have not received my citizenship certificate either. I emailed home affairs many times, but they simply ignore my emails despite the urgency of my case. Have you emailed them ?


already emailed them ,but no reply


----------



## 1780826 (10 mo ago)

DORA3966 said:


> already emailed them ,but no reply


They are ignoring everyone emails. That is do upsetting . Probably people who will attend the citizenship ceremony this week will get their certificate and we are still begging them to give ours ☹


----------



## Seef (8 mo ago)

mick643 said:


> This was a great tip M001, thanks! My wife emailed last night and we got response before 9am this morning confirming her allocation to the ceremony on the 16th August, 2022. She applied in September 2021, and was approved in November 2021.


What was your citizenship approval date in November?
Mine was 24-Nov-2021 and want to have an idea when to expect to attend the ceremony.


----------



## Mr-Nine9 (7 mo ago)

Hi Everyone. If the two applications are linked (Husband and wife approved on different dates) then do we get two emails separately as invitation for ceremony ?


----------



## Jay2017 (6 mo ago)

Hi everyone,
I have been following this forum for a while now regarding the updates on citizenship ceremony dates.
Just wanted to provide an update about my status:
Application date - 13 Nov 2020
Approval date - 29 Sep 2021
Ceremony date - 16 Aug 2022 (got a reply to an email I sent to [email protected] after reading comments here).
I was previously in Sunshine Coast and moved to Brisbane on Nov 2021 after the approval and then updated the address in immi account.


----------



## tlh (6 mo ago)

Mr-Nine9 said:


> Hi Everyone. If the two applications are linked (Husband and wife approved on different dates) then do we get two emails separately as invitation for ceremony ?


Yes, my husband and I had linked applications (on same immi account), but with different approval dates. We indicated we wanted to attend a ceremony together. We each received our own separate email (on same day) and letters through the mail addressed to us individually


----------



## Mr-Nine9 (7 mo ago)

tlh said:


> Yes, my husband and I had linked applications (on same immi account), but with different approval dates. We indicated we wanted to attend a ceremony together. We each received our own separate email (on same day) and letters through the mail addressed to us individually


Thanks for the reply. Since I applied first, I could not link my wife's application as I did not know her TRN etc at the time. But she did mention my application reference in her application. Now both applications are approved and I am expecting a ceremony invite hoping that she will receive an invite as well though her approval came later than mine but she has requested to attend ceremony with me by linking her application.


----------



## Seef (8 mo ago)

I emailed to the [email protected] yesterday asking about my ceremony allocation and got a reply this morning. Below is my timeline along with my ceremony allocation 

Citizenship Approval—> 24-Nov-2021
Tentative Citizenship Ceremony Allocation Date —> 17-Sept-2022

Now this is a bit Strange cox on the BCC Ceremony page there is no ceremony date showing for 17-Sept. The sept ceremony date shown is 14-Sep which means they maybe adding for ceremonies to the month of September as they did for August.


----------



## kishore007 (May 24, 2016)

mick643 said:


> This was a great tip M001, thanks! My wife emailed last night and we got response before 9am this morning confirming her allocation to the ceremony on the 16th August, 2022. She applied in September 2021, and was approved in November 2021.


Hi Thank you for the update. Did you both get an official email for the ceremony apart from the response to your email from LMRSVP. When did you get the email with formal invitation and from which email, HA or LMRSVP. Thank you very much in advance


----------



## hamza-93 (Feb 10, 2019)

kishore007 said:


> Hi Thank you for the update. Did you both get an official email for the ceremony apart from the response to your email from LMRSVP. When did you get the email with formal invitation and from which email, HA or LMRSVP. Thank you very much in advance


You will get the official email and/or letter in the mail approximately 4-2 weeks before the ceremony date. 

Cheers


----------



## kishore007 (May 24, 2016)

hamza-93 said:


> You will get the official email and/or letter in the mail approximately 4-2 weeks before the ceremony date.
> 
> Cheers


Thank you for your quick response. Congratulations to you on your citizenship ceremony on 16-Aug-22 
Today I have sent a n email request for my citizenship ceremony to LMRSVP and received response with inclusion of my name for 16-Aug-22, hence asking the time and weather the formal email as well will come from LMRSVP. My citizenship application was approved on 08-Nov-2021


----------



## kishore007 (May 24, 2016)

Mr-Nine9 said:


> Hi Everyone. If the two applications are linked (Husband and wife approved on different dates) then do we get two emails separately as invitation for ceremony ?





Mr-Nine9 said:


> Hi Everyone. If the two applications are linked (Husband and wife approved on different dates) then do we get two emails separately as invitation for ceremony ?


I think you both will get separate emails even though the both are linked and in all probability you both will have the same date for ceremony.


----------



## hamza-93 (Feb 10, 2019)

BCC is issuing certificates to the participants of the 14th July 2022 ceremony.

Cheers


----------



## DORA3966 (9 mo ago)

Attended the ceromony of citizenship on 30,May,2022,but up to now have not received the Certificate


----------



## gds.dua (6 mo ago)

Hello everyone, guys i was approved in November 2021 and waiting for the invitation for citizenship ceremony. After reading comments here, i am thinking to send email, just wondering what details I need to put in the mail.


----------



## juney.peng (6 mo ago)

gds.dua said:


> Hello everyone, guys i was approved in November 2021 and waiting for the invitation for citizenship ceremony. After reading comments here, i am thinking to send email, just wondering what details I need to put in the mail.


Offer the application ID and your full name, should be okay.


----------



## ukpom8 (6 mo ago)

What time are the ceremonies usually held? Are they done in the evenings? If so what time does it start and how long does the ceremony run for? Thanks in advance


----------



## tlh (6 mo ago)

ukpom8 said:


> What time are the ceremonies usually held? Are they done in the evenings? If so what time does it start and how long does the ceremony run for? Thanks in advance


 Our ceremony on 28/7 (BCC) is from 19:20-20:20 in the evening. The email says to arrive 1.5hrs before the start time. The letter says to arrive 1hr before


----------



## Adilwaseem (7 mo ago)

tlh said:


> Our ceremony on 28/7 (BCC) is from 19:20-20:20 in the evening. The email says to arrive 1.5hrs before the start time. The letter says to arrive 1hr before


How long before the ceremony you got email ??


----------



## tlh (6 mo ago)

Adilwaseem said:


> How long before the ceremony you got email ??


 We received our emails on 4/7 for the 28/7 ceremony. Letters came a few days later in the mail. Got approved July 2021


----------



## kishore007 (May 24, 2016)

Good morning. Just want to know if any one in this forum received the invitation from 16th Aug 2022 Citizenship ceremony. Thanks in advance.


----------



## DORA3966 (9 mo ago)

1780826 said:


> me too, I even emailed and explained the urgency of my situation but got no answer. The stress is killing me and don't know what to do. I think probably people who attend any ceremony after 30 May got (or will get) their certificate. People from 2June got their certificate!


Have you received the certificate?


----------



## gdzeraaaa (6 mo ago)

kishore007 said:


> Good morning. Just want to know if any one in this forum received the invitation from 16th Aug 2022 Citizenship ceremony. Thanks in advance.


Not yet


----------



## TempNew (6 mo ago)

Has anyone got an invite for 15th August ceremony yet? Was approved on 30th July 2021.


----------



## LeongLeong (6 mo ago)

Same here, still waiting.


----------



## gdzeraaaa (6 mo ago)

Still waiting for the invite to arrive =(


----------



## amyjane (6 mo ago)

I just wanted to say thanks to everyone for the advice and information on this forum. Having read recent posts, I sent an email this morning to [email protected] and received an email back within a couple of hours to say I was allocated to the ceremony on 16th August. (My approval was 5th October 2021 - I was nervous because my RRV runs out in mid September and I really didn't want to have to cough up the best part of $500 for something I should not have needed!)


----------



## LeongLeong (6 mo ago)

amyjane said:


> I just wanted to say thanks to everyone for the advice and information on this forum. Having read recent posts, I sent an email this morning to [email protected] and received an email back within a couple of hours to say I was allocated to the ceremony on 16th August. (My approval was 5th October 2021 - I was nervous because my RRV runs out in mid September and I really didn't want to have to cough up the best part of $500 for something I should not have needed!)


I will have the ceremony the same day, still waiting for the invitation 😣 …. Hope it will come really soon


----------



## Magix (7 mo ago)

Same here. We have been told to be on Auguest 16th ceremony. No invitations yet.
Hope we receive it in the coming days.


----------



## M001 (7 mo ago)

My wife finally received her formal invitation today. Her cremony is 15 August. Details from email invite are: Date: Monday 15 August 2022 Arrival Time: Please arrive an hour and a half before the ceremony commences for your registration Ceremony Time: 7.25pm - 8.20pm Place: Brisbane City Hall 64 Adelaide Street, Brisbane Entry via King George Square Dress: Smart Casual / Business Attire Guests: There is no restriction on how many guests you wish to bring


----------



## kishore007 (May 24, 2016)

M001 said:


> My wife finally received her formal invitation today. Her cremony is 15 August. Details from email invite are: Date: Monday 15 August 2022 Arrival Time: Please arrive an hour and a half before the ceremony commences for your registration Ceremony Time: 7.25pm - 8.20pm Place: Brisbane City Hall 64 Adelaide Street, Brisbane Entry via King George Square Dress: Smart Casual / Business Attire Guests: There is no restriction on how many guests you wish to bring


 Congratulations


----------



## kishore007 (May 24, 2016)

Magix said:


> Same here. We have been told to be on Auguest 16th ceremony. No invitations yet.
> Hope we receive it in the coming days.


Me too awaiting the formal invitation for my citizenship ceremony for 16th August, hopefully we will start getting the invitations very soon


----------



## TempNew (6 mo ago)

received my invitation for the 15th August ceremony. Can anyone please confirm if they got the certificate yesterday (28/07) at the ceremony? Thanks heaps.


----------



## kishore007 (May 24, 2016)

TempNew said:


> received my invitation for the 15th August ceremony. Can anyone please confirm if they got the certificate yesterday (28/07) at the ceremony? Thanks heaps.


Congratulations, have you received invitation from Home affairs or from council LMRSVP email? Thank you


----------



## Mr-Nine9 (7 mo ago)

TempNew said:


> received my invitation for the 15th August ceremony. Can anyone please confirm if they got the certificate yesterday (28/07) at the ceremony? Thanks heaps.


My friend attended his ceremony last night and he confirmed that everyone received their certificates.


----------



## LeongLeong (6 mo ago)

Ceremony on 16 just received my invitation from LMRSVP


----------



## JAV512 (11 mo ago)

received invite for 15 August. Approved in July 2021. Long long wait ufff


----------



## Mr-Nine9 (7 mo ago)

LeongLeong said:


> Ceremony on 16 just received my invitation from LMRSVP


Thanks for letting us know. I am expecting a invite too but haven't received yet.


----------



## LeongLeong (6 mo ago)

Mr-Nine9 said:


> Thanks for letting us know. I am expecting a invite too but haven't received yet.


Should be very soon


----------



## Mr-Nine9 (7 mo ago)

LeongLeong said:


> Should be very soon


Just received my invite for 16th August.


----------



## kishore007 (May 24, 2016)

LeongLeong said:


> Ceremony on 16 just received my invitation from LMRSVP


Congratulations. I have just received mine too for 16th Aug from LMRSVP


----------



## Magix (7 mo ago)

My wife received it for 16th of Auguest. I am waiting for mine. 
We have been both approved on September 2021.


----------



## Aunshah (6 mo ago)

Does anyone get an official citizenship ceremony invitation after getting an email from LMRSVP?


----------



## Aunshah (6 mo ago)

Jay2017 said:


> Hi everyone,
> I have been following this forum for a while now regarding the updates on citizenship ceremony dates.
> Just wanted to provide an update about my status:
> Application date - 13 Nov 2020
> ...


did you get formal citizenship ceremony invitation after getting an email from LMRSVP?


----------



## kishore007 (May 24, 2016)

Aunshah said:


> Does anyone get an official citizenship ceremony invitation after getting an email from LMRSVP?





Aunshah said:


> did you get formal citizenship ceremony invitation after getting an email from LMRSVP?


Yes, received an official email from as well from LMRSVP with invitation to ceremony. These days the norm seams to be invitation 2 weeks close to ceremony


----------



## gdzeraaaa (6 mo ago)

Received email today, finally!
Ceremony on the 16th at the Brisbane Convention and Exhibition Centre


----------



## Aunshah (6 mo ago)

kishore007 said:


> Yes, received an official email from as well from LMRSVP with invitation to ceremony. These days the norm seams to be invitation 2 weeks close to ceremony


 Great. Thanks


----------



## Aunshah (6 mo ago)

kishore007 said:


> Yes, received an official email from as well from LMRSVP with invitation to ceremony. These days the norm seams to be invitation 2 weeks close to ceremony


Great! Thank you


----------



## world-citiz (Nov 20, 2021)

Anyone lost its invitation email and need to reschedule? I'm panicking I won't be able to get my citizenship!


----------



## Aunshah (6 mo ago)

world-citiz said:


> Anyone lost its invitation email and need to reschedule? I'm panicking I won't be able to get my citizenship!


Send email to [email protected] . They may help you.cheers


----------



## Aunshah (6 mo ago)

Anyone received formal invitation for 17th of August ceremony ?


----------



## gshah (7 mo ago)

world-citiz said:


> Anyone lost its invitation email and need to reschedule? I'm panicking I won't be able to get my citizenship!


Even if you lost the citizenship email, there will be a formal invitation letter coming via post. You can carry that for the ceremony.


----------



## gshah (7 mo ago)

Some helpful information for those waiting for their ceremony or have their ceremony coming up soon:

1. If you have been waiting for a long time, email [email protected] with your details. That is the fastest way to get information about when you can expect to have your ceremony. 
2. You will get an email as well as a letter in the post inviting you to the ceremony.
3. Make sure you carry your driver's license and / or passport with you for the ceremony.
4. There is usually a long queue to get in. We had our ceremony last Thursday. We reached at 6:30pm. However, we still managed to be inside the hall by 7:00pm. There were 600+ people getting their citizenship that day. The ceremony lasted up to 9:00pm.
5. The process on the day is as below:
1. Get in queue to enter city hall
2. When you get to the front desk, they will ask for the letter and an identity document (license / passport). After verifying those, you will be handed your citizenship certificate and a pledge card.
3. You go into the main hall and you will be guided to a seat (depending on what seats are available).
4. You sit and enjoy the ceremony.

Yes, citizenship certificates are now being handed to you even before the ceremony starts, so we can all rejoice. However, we are still waiting for the status of our citizenship application in our IMMI account to go from approved to finalised. You can apply for a passport while waiting for it; however, processing will only start after the status changes to finalised.

That's everything I can think of sharing at the moment.


----------



## inasl (5 mo ago)

Just got my invitation via email for 17 of August. Got my approval in February 2022. 
Im traveling overseas exactly one week after my ceremony. I dont think Im going to get my Australian passport in time. Does anyone know if that is going to be an issue or not?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

inasl said:


> Just got my invitation via email for 17 of August. Got my approval in February 2022.
> Im traveling overseas exactly one week after my ceremony. I dont think Im going to get my Australian passport in time. Does anyone know if that is going to be an issue or not?


Which country passport are you holding?
Cheers


----------



## 17Aug2022 (5 mo ago)

Just got invitation via email [email protected] for 17 of August. Do I need reply this email say ‘ I would like to attend’ or nothing to do, just attend on time on 17 Aug? Appreciated for your instructions.


----------



## inasl (5 mo ago)

NB said:


> Which country passport are you holding?
> Cheers


Iranian passport.


----------



## gshah (7 mo ago)

inasl said:


> Iranian passport.


As long as Iran does not have any issues with you continuing to use your Iranian passport even after you get your Australian citizenship, you should be fine. I am from India and I know that India does not allow travel on Indian passport once you accept citizenship of another country. There is a fine imposed for each travel undertaken on the passport post the citizenship.


----------



## inasl (5 mo ago)

gshah said:


> As long as Iran does not have any issues with you continuing to use your Iranian passport even after you get your Australian citizenship, you should be fine. I am from India and I know that India does not allow travel on Indian passport once you accept citizenship of another country. There is a fine imposed for each travel undertaken on the passport post the citizenship.


Thanks for your reply.
I dont have problem traveling with my Iranian passport as a dual citizen. I just want to make sure I can get back to Australia without an Australian passport after my ceremony. I called the home affair but they were unhelpful and could not provide me with any advice.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

inasl said:


> Thanks for your reply.
> I dont have problem traveling with my Iranian passport as a dual citizen. I just want to make sure I can get back to Australia without an Australian passport after my ceremony. I called the home affair but they were unhelpful and could not provide me with any advice.


Your existing PR visa will be cancelled in a couple of days after the ceremony 
There is no way you can enter Australia on your Iranian passport
You will have to apply for a priority processing passport and then only travel
Cheers


----------



## Jay2017 (6 mo ago)

Aunshah said:


> did you get formal citizenship ceremony invitation after getting an email from LMRSVP?


Yes, I got the invitation (by email) on 29 July 2022


----------



## gshah (7 mo ago)

inasl said:


> Thanks for your reply.
> I dont have problem traveling with my Iranian passport as a dual citizen. I just want to make sure I can get back to Australia without an Australian passport after my ceremony. I called the home affair but they were unhelpful and could not provide me with any advice.


This is what the Home Affairs website has to say:

*Australian citizens*
If you are an Australian citizen you have an automatic right of entry to Australia and need only present a current Australian passport on your arrival. Australian citizens who travel without an Australian passport might have their entry delayed until their identity and claim to Australian citizenship has been verified.

I would suggest you give a call / drop an email to Home Affairs and get proper information from them.


----------



## kyanar (Aug 16, 2020)

gshah said:


> This is what the Home Affairs website has to say:
> 
> *Australian citizens*
> If you are an Australian citizen you have an automatic right of entry to Australia and need only present a current Australian passport on your arrival. Australian citizens who travel without an Australian passport might have their entry delayed until their identity and claim to Australian citizenship has been verified.
> ...


It can be problematic boarding your plane in the originating country of your flight though, as the airline will not let you board as your foreign passport unless it is a New Zealand passport will come up with a red "Do Not Board" when swiped, since your permanent residence visa has been cancelled. If you have an urgent and compelling reason to travel before you can get an Australian passport, DHA can issue a temporary travel document, but unfortunately unlike New Zealand you cannot link a foreign passport to Australian citizenship.


----------



## k.rajeshsingh (5 mo ago)

Aunshah said:


> Anyone received formal invitation for 17th of August ceremony ?


I got it


----------



## Jiva2019 (10 mo ago)

k.rajeshsingh said:


> I got it


Yes i received for 17th august in south brisbane.
But i get only email not post yet?


----------



## Jiva2019 (10 mo ago)

gshah said:


> Even if you lost the citizenship email, there will be a formal invitation letter coming via post. You can carry that for the ceremony.


Hi i have one question to ask when we recive formal invitation letter via post after email?
I recived email but not letter via post yet?
I have to wait for that or call them.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Jiva2019 said:


> Hi i have one question to ask when we recive formal invitation letter via post after email?
> I recived email but not letter via post yet?
> I have to wait for that or call them.


Just carry a printout of the email
Cheers


----------



## Amarnadhmannava (Jun 7, 2016)

Hi Guys,

Anyone attended the ceremony at Brisbane Convention and Exhibition Centre? I would like to know whether parking is provided at this place for the ceremony.

Thanks


----------



## hamza-93 (Feb 10, 2019)

Amarnadhmannava said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Anyone attended the ceremony at Brisbane Convention and Exhibition Centre? I would like to know whether parking is provided at this place for the ceremony.
> 
> Thanks


King George square car park is the nearest parking to city hall. I believe it costs around $5 after 4:30pm (just on their website).

Cheers


----------



## Amarnadhmannava (Jun 7, 2016)

hamza-93 said:


> King George square car park is the nearest parking to city hall. I believe it costs around $5 after 4:30pm (just on their website).
> 
> Cheers


Thanks for your response mate!! We got the ceremony happening at Convention and Exhibition centre, not at City Hall.
When a Vaccination Hub was setup at Convention and Exhibition centre previously, parking was available there itself.

So just trying to check whether anyone attended the ceremony there.

Cheers


----------



## LeongLeong (6 mo ago)

Amarnadhmannava said:


> Thanks for your response mate!! We got the ceremony happening at Convention and Exhibition centre, not at City Hall.
> When a Vaccination Hub was setup at Convention and Exhibition centre previously, parking was available there itself.
> 
> So just trying to check whether anyone attended the ceremony there.
> ...


I believe we will have to pay for the parking.


----------



## Jiva2019 (10 mo ago)

Amarnadhmannava said:


> Thanks for your response mate!! We got the ceremony happening at Convention and Exhibition centre, not at City Hall.
> When a Vaccination Hub was setup at Convention and Exhibition centre previously, parking was available there itself.
> 
> So just trying to check whether anyone attended the ceremony there.
> ...


I secured my parking for $20 at (secured parking) on 32 cordellia st south brisbane.
Just go to their website and book for 17th august after 4pm to till 11pm.
It will cost you only $20.
Make sure book on that day which day you have your cermony.


----------



## ankitshrestha (5 mo ago)

Hi All, 

I have applied citizenship application on 27th April 2022 from Ipswich QLD. 

I believe I should have got an interview invitation by now. The nearest test centre for me is Brisbane CBD. 

Have anyone applied on April and received the test/interview already?


----------



## kyanar (Aug 16, 2020)

ankitshrestha said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have applied citizenship application on 27th April 2022 from Ipswich QLD.
> 
> ...


Yes. According to MyImmiTracker, an applicant from Brisbane who applied on April 13th received their invitation letter on July 19th.

I applied on April 19th, and all I got was a request for a police certificate on May 31st, and now the application is stuck on "Further Assessment". I've already had to replace the police certificate because it expired.


----------



## ankitshrestha (5 mo ago)

kyanar said:


> Yes. According to MyImmiTracker, an applicant from Brisbane who applied on April 13th received their invitation letter on July 19th.
> 
> I applied on April 19th, and all I got was a request for a police certificate on May 31st, and now the application is stuck on "Further Assessment". I've already had to replace the police certificate because it expired.


Hi Kyankar, I have not provided any international police report. Is this required? I didn't see any options for the police report.


----------



## kyanar (Aug 16, 2020)

ankitshrestha said:


> Hi Kyankar, I have not provided any international police report. Is this required? I didn't see any options for the police report.


If they need a police report, they'll ask for one - supposedly at the interview, but I haven't had the interview. Supposedly you only need to supply one if you have been out of the country for 12 months or more since becoming a resident, or if you are a Special Category Visa (SC444) holder. I don't meet either of those criteria and still got asked.

To be honest, I'd apply for one even if they didn't ask for one during the application, just in case, as if they do need one it will delay your processing.


----------



## Seef (8 mo ago)

Hi Everyone,
Just an update from my end. I received the email invitation letter of the Citizenship Ceremony (from homeaffairs.gov.au email address). 
The invitation is for 17-September-2022 ceremony.
Time is 10:00am
at Calamvale
No Guests Allowed (Because of limitations of the venue)

Please note that my Citizenship Approval date was 24-Nov-2021.


----------



## Aunshah (6 mo ago)

Hey! Anyone please confirm if they Received their citizenship certificate today (15th August ceremony). Thanks in advance.


----------



## Amarnadhmannava (Jun 7, 2016)

gshah said:


> Some helpful information for those waiting for their ceremony or have their ceremony coming up soon:
> 
> 1. If you have been waiting for a long time, email [email protected] with your details. That is the fastest way to get information about when you can expect to have your ceremony.
> 2. You will get an email as well as a letter in the post inviting you to the ceremony.
> ...


Thanks for the detailed info.. 
Do we still get an opportunity for a photo when people are attending the ceremony in such large numbers?

Cheers


----------



## JAV512 (11 mo ago)

Amarnadhmannava said:


> Thanks for the detailed info..
> Do we still get an opportunity for a photo when people are attending the ceremony in such large numbers?
> 
> Cheers


I attended today, you can do by your own but no chance of stage photo


----------



## JAV512 (11 mo ago)

Aunshah said:


> Hey! Anyone please confirm if they Received their citizenship certificate today (15th August ceremony). Thanks in advance.


Yes we got today, finally attended ceremony after 13 months, alaaas!!


----------



## Aunshah (6 mo ago)

JAV512 said:


> Yes we got today, finally attended ceremony after 13 months, alaaas!!


Congratulations 🥳


----------



## JAV512 (11 mo ago)

Aunshah said:


> Congratulations 🥳


Thanks mate


----------



## Mr-Nine9 (7 mo ago)

JAV512 said:


> Yes we got today, finally attended ceremony after 13 months, alaaas!!


Congrats Mate. Was there parking available underground Exhibition Centre ? Assuming you went there on your car


----------



## JAV512 (11 mo ago)

Mr-Nine9 said:


> Congrats Mate. Was there parking available underground Exhibition Centre ? Assuming you went there on your car


Thanks Mate, we had in Brisbane City Hall and parked in King George Square parking.


----------



## Mr-Nine9 (7 mo ago)

JAV512 said:


> Thanks Mate, we had in Brisbane City Hall and parked in King George Square parking.


Ah Okay. Different Venue for us. No worries.


----------



## Ya_AU (5 mo ago)

JAV512 said:


> I attended today, you can do by your own but no chance of stage photo



How long would be take the ceremony? 
Could we leave earlier?


----------



## JAV512 (11 mo ago)

Ya_AU said:


> How long would be take the ceremony?
> Could we leave earlier?


Should reach at venue Atleast 1.5hr before start time because long queue for registration


----------



## 17Aug2022 (5 mo ago)

JAV512 said:


> Should reach at venue Atleast 1.5hr before start time because long queue for registration


Did you get the certificate after ceremony of 16 Aug? How did they distribute the certificates for 600 people?


----------



## Tltn (5 mo ago)

Brisbane eyes citizenship record - Inside Local Government


----------



## kishore007 (May 24, 2016)

Tltn said:


> Brisbane eyes citizenship record - Inside Local Government


Congratulations to all the new citizens who had their ceremonies on 15th and 15th Aug. Be prepared for a queue time up to 45 mins to get your certificates, Electoral enrollment (hardly takes 5 min with pre-filled info on the electoral form) and to get into the main ceremony hall. There will be around 2000 plus new citizenship candidates lined up for today, 17 Aug 2021. 

One more option to have a car park is at Myer shopping complex for $10 after 4;30 PM with little over 1 KM walk to The Great Hall, Brisbane Convention and Exhibition Centre. 

To get a measure of the volume of the people at the centre yesterday was 2600 new citizens and including guests the gathering was around 7000 people

All the very best to the new Citizens and their families taking the oath today.


----------



## Aunshah (6 mo ago)

kishore007 said:


> Congratulations to all the new citizens who had their ceremonies on 15th and 15th Aug. Be prepared for a queue time up to 45 mins to get your certificates, Electoral enrollment (hardly takes 5 min with pre-filled info on the electoral form) and to get into the main ceremony hall. There will be around 2000 plus new citizenship candidates lined up for today, 17 Aug 2021.
> 
> One more option to have a car park is at Myer shopping complex for $10 after 4;30 PM with little over 1 KM walk to The Great Hall, BrisbanConvention and Exhibition Centre.
> 
> ...


----------



## JuneHeng (11 mo ago)

17Aug2022 said:


> Did you get the certificate after ceremony of 16 Aug? How did they distribute the certificates for 600 people?


You will get it before the ceremony.


----------



## 17Aug2022 (5 mo ago)

JuneHeng said:


> You will get it before the ceremony.


Thanks


----------



## Ya_AU (5 mo ago)

JAV512 said:


> Should reach at venue Atleast 1.5hr before start time because long queue for registration


Thank you.
I just think of bring my little baby or not.
Not sure when the ceremony will finished and if my little one can stay whole ceremony😂


----------



## trienchieu12 (Aug 29, 2018)

Ya_AU said:


> How long would be take the ceremony?
> Could we leave earlier?


Yes, after filling the electoral form, you can go even before the ceremony starts.


----------



## trienchieu12 (Aug 29, 2018)

Mr-Nine9 said:


> Congrats Mate. Was there parking available underground Exhibition Centre ? Assuming you went there on your car


If you reach there by 6.30pm, plenty parking space underground Exhibition Centre.


----------



## TempNew (6 mo ago)

I would like to thank this forum for incredible help. I was approved in July last year, had my ceremony on 15th August (got my certificate in the same evening), did online passport application on the same night and lodged at the GPO with priority processing AM of 16th August.
Voila! Got a message today that my passport is ready and picked up from the passport office on AM of 17th. Less than 24h since application lodgement to passport pick up. There's a premium of 225 but definitely worth it!
Congratulations everyone who have already got their ceremony, and good luck to everyone waiting. The entire process has definitely picked up speed.


----------



## kyanar (Aug 16, 2020)

TempNew said:


> The entire process has definitely picked up speed.


Here's hoping. Been stuck on "Further Assessment" for two and a half months, and not even had the interview yet.


----------



## suber (5 mo ago)

TempNew said:


> I would like to thank this forum for incredible help. I was approved in July last year, had my ceremony on 15th August (got my certificate in the same evening), did online passport application on the same night and lodged at the GPO with priority processing AM of 16th August.
> Voila! Got a message today that my passport is ready and picked up from the passport office on AM of 17th. Less than 24h since application lodgement to passport pick up. There's a premium of 225 but definitely worth it!
> Congratulations everyone who have already got their ceremony, and good luck to everyone waiting. The entire process has definitely picked up speed.


Hi Did your immi account online change from Approved to Finalized? I have done the ceremony in brisbane on 16th Aug 22 and it still shows approved and from what i understand passport will not be processed till the status changes to Finalised, is that right?


----------



## kyanar (Aug 16, 2020)

suber said:


> Hi Did your immi account online change from Approved to Finalized? I have done the ceremony in brisbane on 16th Aug 22 and it still shows approved and from what i understand passport will not be processed till the status changes to Finalised, is that right?


Do a VEVO check on yourself. If visa type is "Permanent resident or citizen" and it has nulls for work rights, then your citizenship is in effect. Apparently it can take up to ten days to load your citizenship information so that you can apply online, but lodging over the counter should be fine.


----------



## suber (5 mo ago)

i dont have the details for vevo i was referring to immi online accounts where i applied for the citizenship application


----------



## romio25 (Jun 27, 2015)

Hi All,
I got my citizenship certificate yesterday (17/08/2002). I am trying to fill my passport online application , but when I input my citizenship certificate details I get this massage "*No success *We haven't been able to validate the document. If you confirm that you’ve entered the details correctly, you can continue with your application, but we may need to get in touch later to confirm details from the document"
Does anyone know what should i do?
thank you.


----------



## kyanar (Aug 16, 2020)

You wait, or just submit it anyway. It can take up to ten days to transfer your details from DHA to DFAT so that the passport website can recognise you.


----------



## TempNew (6 mo ago)

The certificate number wasn't verified online for me but had a prompt something along the lines of "we can't verify your certificate, but if you have entered it correctly as shown in the the document, then you can proceed. We may contact you later." So I did just that. When I submitted over the counter it was all okay. The Australia post person handling the application sighted the original certificate and other documents, stamped and signed the photocopies while submitting at the counter.

The certificate number is printed in the back of the certificate (not the evidence number printed on the front end). I used that for my online application.

My immi account and vevo shows "approved" and PR visa, but I'm not bothered much. It may take them some time to update that. The official advice is 10 days. That didn't affect me getting the passport.


----------



## juney.peng (6 mo ago)

I got my certificate on 16/08, and I went to the post office done my passport application today. It seems no problems even though my immi status hasn't been finalized.


----------



## Dr. Raymond (7 mo ago)

Just come back to thank this forum.

I attended the 17Aug ceremony (2600 candidates) and got the certificate there too.

For reference, Application: Mar 2021, Approval date: 6 Dec 2021.
But I did meet people who just attended the exam in March but still joined the 17Aug ceremony.

Besides, I tried to use my citizenship certificate to apply for an aviation reference number.
But it failed in the online validation on the second day, ending up with JP certificated copy sent to them.


----------



## gshah (7 mo ago)

We attended citizenship ceremony on 28 July 2022. Applied for Passport on 29th July 2022. No issues with the application. Checked the status last week and today and the passport shows "Under Assessment". Has been that way for over a week I think. However, our citizenship application status on the Immi Account still shows "Approved". It has not been updated to "Finalised". That should normally be done in 10 working days, but it has now been more than 20. No idea what is causing the delay. Anyone has any updates on this? 

Also just read about the "certificate number" to be included with the application on this forum. I think we made a mistake with our citizenship certificate number. We possibly used the "Evidence number" at the front of the certificate, rather than the back. That could potentially delay our passports from getting processed.


----------



## mothgirl (9 mo ago)

I've received my second invitation! I got COVID and had to cancel attendance of my ceremony in July. Thankfully only 2 months to be issued another invitation.

Has anyone attended at Brisbane Convention Centre and know where the line was located? What is the best time to arrive? My friends want to arrange dinner but it seems the ceremony is right in the middle of dinner time. Would love to know what others arranged on the day, what time you got there etc.


----------



## all.smiles (5 mo ago)

mothgirl said:


> I've received my second invitation! I got COVID and had to cancel attendance of my ceremony in July. Thankfully only 2 months to be issued another invitation.
> 
> Has anyone attended at Brisbane Convention Centre and know where the line was located? What is the best time to arrive? My friends want to arrange dinner but it seems the ceremony is right in the middle of dinner time. Would love to know what others arranged on the day, what time you got there etc.


Great to hear you got the invite quickly. Havent attended there but I know it will be fairly easy to find as the ceremony will be the main event. As recommended on the invite email, you want to arrive well in advance, like 6 pm for a 7.25 pm start. All the best


----------



## trienchieu12 (Aug 29, 2018)

mothgirl said:


> I've received my second invitation! I got COVID and had to cancel attendance of my ceremony in July. Thankfully only 2 months to be issued another invitation.
> 
> Has anyone attended at Brisbane Convention Centre and know where the line was located? What is the best time to arrive? My friends want to arrange dinner but it seems the ceremony is right in the middle of dinner time. Would love to know what others arranged on the day, what time you got there etc.


You will get the certificate before 7.25pm and no one check or know if you will pledge or not. Depending on your feeling which event is more important


----------



## Seef (8 mo ago)

I have gotten an email invite from Home Affairs for a ceremony on the 17-Sept-2022 for my Citizenship. I have not received a letter in the mail.

Can anyone confirm that the ceremony venue accepts a print-out of the email invite without bringing the letter that comes in mail. This is in case my letter does not show up in the mail.

Much appreciated your response if someone had similar experience where they only got entry to the ceremony using the print-out of the email invite without the letter in the mail.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Seef said:


> I have gotten an email invite from Home Affairs for a ceremony on the 17-Sept-2022 for my Citizenship. I have not received a letter in the mail.
> 
> Can anyone confirm that the ceremony venue accepts a print-out of the email invite without bringing the letter that comes in mail. This is in case my letter does not show up in the mail.
> 
> Much appreciated your response if someone had similar experience where they only got entry to the ceremony using the print-out of the email invite without the letter in the mail.


I showed the ceremony invite email on my phone and I was allowed to attend the ceremony
You don’t even need to print it out
My council was Monash VIC 
Cheers


----------



## kyanar (Aug 16, 2020)

trienchieu12 said:


> You will get the certificate before 7.25pm and no one check or know if you will pledge or not. Depending on your feeling which event is more important


This is terrible advice. It's a legal requirement to make the pledge, and if Home Affairs were to discover you ducked out without doing it, you could have your citizenship revoked.


----------



## Seef (8 mo ago)

NB said:


> I showed the ceremony invite email on my phone and I was allowed to attend the ceremony
> You don’t even need to print it out
> My council was Monash VIC
> Cheers


Thanks alot for your response.


----------



## ukpom8 (6 mo ago)

Went to the ceremony today at BCEC. 1500 people in attendance. Mayor announced the big 9000 backlog has been cleared and going forward they will be holding ceremony back at city hall. There’s no need to arrive 1.5 hours before ceremony starts. 20 mins before was ample time


----------



## kyanar (Aug 16, 2020)

At the 19th August, there was only 623 people waiting for a ceremony in Brisbane according to an FOI request. So if you've been approved, it's pretty much guaranteed that you're getting an invitation to the 24th October ceremony.

Weirdly, Brisbane City Council doesn't hold a ceremony on Citizenship Day (17th September)


----------



## Seef (8 mo ago)

Today I attended the Citizenship Ceremony. 
I would like to Thank everyone on the expat forum whose useful comments/contributions helped me. 
All the best to everyone still waiting to attend.


----------



## kyanar (Aug 16, 2020)

There was one yesterday? It wasn't published on the website. Strange.


----------



## kyanar (Aug 16, 2020)

I just found out I worded my question wrong to DHA in the FOI request.

At 19 August 2022 there were 623 people awaiting _allocation_ _to_ a ceremony. 24 October 2022 had already been allocated (meaning if you haven't been invited yet, you could ask LMRSVP if you're on the list for October, but I'd only do that if you have upcoming travel planned or something and are concerned about being unable to do it).


----------



## waqas328 (4 mo ago)

Hi All,

what was the citizenship application approval dates for people who attended September citizenship ceremony?


----------



## kyanar (Aug 16, 2020)

waqas328 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> what was the citizenship application approval dates for people who attended September citizenship ceremony?


If you gave your approval date as well, people might be able to give you better answers.


----------



## waqas328 (4 mo ago)

kyanar said:


> If you gave your approval date as well, people might be able to give you better answers.


My approval date is 5th September 2022 and waiting for ceremony now, will anyone be bale to provide any idea when will I get call for ceremony. As people are saying that there is more backlog so wondering ceremony call will be quicker.


----------



## kyanar (Aug 16, 2020)

waqas328 said:


> My approval date is 5th September 2022 and waiting for ceremony now, will anyone be bale to provide any idea when will I get call for ceremony. As people are saying that there is more backlog so wondering ceremony call will be quicker.


You won't be invited until at least the Australia Day ceremony in January. The October 26th ceremony was fully allocated before your approval.


----------



## waqas328 (4 mo ago)

kyanar said:


> You won't be invited until at least the Australia Day ceremony in January. The October 26th ceremony was fully allocated before your approval.


Thanks for reply. How can one know that upcoming ceremony is allocating ceremony slots? Is there any website/mail etc...


----------



## kyanar (Aug 16, 2020)

waqas328 said:


> Thanks for reply. How can one know that upcoming ceremony is allocating ceremony slots? Is there any website/mail etc...


One cannot know. This is based on FOI details enquiring how many people were awaiting allocation, and a reply from the Lord Mayor's office in mid September that already knew mine was not on the 24th October ceremony.

BCC lists their upcoming ceremony dates at Citizenship information | Brisbane City Council


----------



## waqas328 (4 mo ago)

kyanar said:


> One cannot know. This is based on FOI details enquiring how many people were awaiting allocation, and a reply from the Lord Mayor's office in mid September that already knew mine was not on the 24th October ceremony.
> 
> BCC lists their upcoming ceremony dates at Citizenship information | Brisbane City Council


When was your application approved?


----------



## kyanar (Aug 16, 2020)

waqas328 said:


> When was your application approved?


Three days after yours.

FYI if you have not yet received an invitation to the October 24th ceremony, you definitely weren't allocated to it. They send out invites 28 days before the event.


----------



## bezmam (Mar 3, 2019)

Hi everyone,

Did anyone receive a test invite from Brisbane city QLD recently? timeline, please.

Thanks


----------



## SkoMo (1 mo ago)

bezmam said:


> Hi everyone, Did anyone receive a test invite from Brisbane city QLD recently? timeline, please. Thanks


 Just received invitation from Brisbane and the ceremony is on 26 Jan 2023. Only thing is the ceremony is at Gap state high school for us and not in city hall.


----------



## yoshiy (1 mo ago)

SkoMo said:


> Just received invitation from Brisbane and the ceremony is on 26 Jan 2023. Only thing is the ceremony is at Gap state high school for us and not in city hall.


I've also received mine today for 26/01 but it's at Indooroopilly State high school. What time is yours?


----------



## SkoMo (1 mo ago)

yoshiy said:


> I've also received mine today for 26/01 but it's at Indooroopilly State high school. What time is yours?


Mine is at 8am.


----------



## kyanar (Aug 16, 2020)

Can those of you who received an invitation please also share when your application was approved?


----------



## SkoMo (1 mo ago)

kyanar said:


> Can those of you who received an invitation please also share when your application was approved?


Application was approved on 21 October 2022


----------



## waqas328 (4 mo ago)

SkoMo said:


> Application was approved on 21 October 2022


Did all of you get invite via post or mail from BCC?


----------



## waqas328 (4 mo ago)

yoshiy said:


> I've also received mine today for 26/01 but it's at Indooroopilly State high school. What time is yours?


When was your application approved mate?


----------



## yoshiy (1 mo ago)

waqas328 said:


> When was your application approved mate?



Mine was approved in July 2022. I got an invitation in August for the ceremony in September. As I was overseas I told them I wouldn’t be able to make it, they told me I will have my ceremony early next year.

As at 31/10/2022 there are 1218 approved application for Brisbane City Council and 70% should get an invite to a ceremony in less than 3 months (by 31/01/2023). As per immigration website.


----------



## kyanar (Aug 16, 2020)

I find it odd I haven't received an invite despite being approved in September, a month before @SkoMo - when did you originally apply?


----------



## yoshiy (1 mo ago)

I applied in March 2022, what about you?
Looks like the next ceremonies for 26/01 are many little ceremonies (not big ones). So it might depends if the local areas have organised them already? 
In August I received my invitation from BCC this time the invitation came from the immigration.


----------



## kyanar (Aug 16, 2020)

Sandgate Town Hall was invited today. 9:30AM 26th January.


----------

